# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 36



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm first  !

Well done Mel hon on surviving ET, sounds like you had an awful time  . Lots of luck for the 2ww & a sticky one  

FM - wow cyclying again! Sounds like they know their stuff. Lots of luck to you  

I'm feeling like I don't want to do any more ivf lately but hopefully I'll change my mind again before I need to make any decisions  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm the same catherine! Feel tired of it all!  But we will get our strength back some how. I'm thinking of next yr maybe, i'll see how it goes. You know me, i'll be doing some next week now i've said that!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow FM, hope everything goes well for you.  If the stimming drugs were causing problems then IUI may be the answer.  As someone who has done it before I can say that it is not as involved or 'druggy' as IVF but be warned at the short notice for basting! My friend got her BFP from her first IUI at ACU at UCH just in case you needed to hear another success story  .

Mel, what an ordeal!  Take care for yourself and rest up!

Catherine and Mini lots of hugs to you both.  Limbo is horrible, especially not know when the next go will be.  It amazing how now that I know that I start DR next month it has really focused me again, but until earlier this week I was very low and in two minds about everything.  Totally understand about wanting to change clinics. If this next try doesn't work I'd like to try UCH or the Lister but I think that DH is keen to give HH another go.  Its just so inconvenient to get to from home or work (1 hr travelling by public transport) and the early mornings are a killer.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

FM Good luck with the Tx fingers crossed that the change of tack will be successful.

Mel Hope that you've been resting up and are feeling a bit better.  DH and Mum have been driving me up the wall won't let me do a thing!  Still feeling a bit tender but as I had 16 follies I suppose it's only to be expected.  How are the antibiotics?  Mine are making me feel a bit sick.

Gillydaffodil - Good luck with starting the Tx I have to agree I felt like I was drifting until I knew exactly when I was starting Tx.

Catherine & MIni - Hope things work out for the best.  When the times right the time will be right.  I know that sounds stupid but only you will know when the time is right.


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies - thank you so much for your kind thoughts - don't worry, my DH is cooking and providing for me really well and I have taken up station on the sofa! What will I do now Wimbledon is over...

Gillydaffodill - I know a lot of these clinics just won't treat immune issues but there are ways around it if you fundamentally trust your clinic. You can get the immune blood tests done and then it's possible to be treated separately - the portland clinic do it I think....I went to Dr ******* who was extremely efficient and helpful...

Pushoz - how strange you were going for ET at the same time as me. Everyone was called upstairs for their ET apart from me!!! I know, the drinking water bit is strange - they had to push two bags of fluids in me in 30 minutes and I thought I would drop when I tried to stand up because I'm still bruised both sides from EC! I think my bladder is in training, because I managed to last the whole last set of the Federer match today and then had to make a dive for it. God, IVF really messes your body up. The antibiotics are not making me sick - so make sure you take them after food, drink lots of water and you could also take some probiotics now as you must be near your last day of them. The only weird thing I have had...last night I watched Mike McIntyre and Jeff Green was on. He was funny, but not THAT funny, however, I found myself belly laughing, then crying hysterically with laughter - which then turned into crying hysterically in tears...cue DH almost putting a paper bag over my mouth to stop me fainting...completely odd reaction to all the drugs, sedation, stress and just IVF I guess. Better than paper bag over my head I guess...!

Catherine and Minni - my thoughts are with you and I'm sure you'll both make the right decisions in time.

x Mel


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mel - I think i'm still having side effects of the drugs!!   
When you went to mr ******* did he find any immune issues? and if so did you get tx with this cycle?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dr ******* is also on my list of person to email if this next treatment does not work. It would be either a consult with him or with dr Cogi before attempting another IUI if any.

Mini, yes I saw Dr Serhal, he is my cons at acu UCH.

Saw the Wimbledon final today, what a match! 

Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Futuremummy/MM - I went to see Dr ******* after my first ICSI, chem preg because I knew that if we tried again, being 41 at the time, it would most likely be the last time, so I guess I threw everything at it. I did the primary set of tests which were all negative, so Dr S said that I should def go for ICSI again, but I would not need additional drugs (which he can arrange).

I've heard Gorgy/Corgy is good too....

Expect to pay around £900+ for the test. on me. 

I think many of these IVF clinics are extremely conservative in their approach - I guess that's why Mr T and ARGC have a bad name from other consultants but a good name from patients...only UCH is getting better results than them for older women. Makes you think....we stayed with Hammersmith because they knew what a hassle EC and ET would be and I couldn't risk moving and letting a new clinic practice I was hoping Hammersmith would have also had their array CGH licence through for chromosome testing but they've had massive problems getting it to date. I hope they do because it may make a real difference to outcomes. 

I have to say this morning I have the most terrible ache on my left, low back, almost hip and I've had to walk around to see whether it will loosen up. Can't decide whether it's sciatic nerve from being manipulated during ET or liver being messed up by the drugs. ARGH!!!!! Can't even take a painkiller...anyay, have a lovely day ladies...x Mel


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,  i'm just bookmarking but will be back soon.  Hope all is well

Lou x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mel - I did level 1 immunes from my GP and they were fine. so probably not worth seeing mr ******* then is it? Still unsure of what to do. I have had 2 chem pg with dh sperm and the last M/C was with donor sperm so still doesn't really tell us much. 

Maybe a chat with mr ******* will help??  

Your pains are a good sign chick. I had them and i was pg!


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Hope you are all well. Just wanted give you a quick update on my EC today
They managed to get 5 mature eggs which they said was ok. So I am pleased!!!! Quite unreal, considering they said there were only 3 follies this morning. Feel hopeful. EC was not too bad, had a fairly quick recovery when i was at the hospital but felt a bit groggy when i got back home. I was allowed to listen my ipod during the procedure which I thought was totally cool. Listened to Pan Pipes all the way through - most relaxing    ! 

Sorry I have not read all previous messages...yet...in the mean time I wish everyone well at which ever stage they are in. And thank you to everyone for the support and encouragement...FF is the drug i need everyday to keep me going. 

Love jlc xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, well done ! 5 eggs is a great result! I would have loved to listen to my Ipod at EC! how cool is that!   lots of     

Mel, is dr ******* working at a specific clinic? or would he work with UCH? 
Anyway, this IUI will work    

Girls, I am having my baseline scan next week!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

JLC great news about the 5 eggs.  Everything crossed for fertilisation  
FM, best of luck for your baseline scan.  Mine is this Friday.  Haven't got  a date for the co-ord appt yet.

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck with everything JLC...

Dr ******* - just google him...I guess it can't hurt to have a chat with him...

Have a good day ladies...x Mel


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Mel, I did look at dr ******* website last week , and find his work interesting but I guess I wanted to know if he works with other clinics if I was to go and see him while at UCH. I've emailed him. 

Gillidaffodil, lots of    for Friday  

JLC, lots of     for a great fertilisation rate.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - I think he does work independantly. I think scooter saw him


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Mel sorry to hear about your ET being so painful.  I think it is painful enough having a full bladder   My second cycle my bladder was too full and I had to go to the toilet with a cup to pee no more than a cup full.... now that was bloody hard!

FM - OMG I can't believe it is all go for you again.  You sound like you didn't have a very pleasant time having a type of D&C.         for this treatment

love gaye


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning everyone  
I hope you are all well. 

I got a call from Hammersmith, 3 out of 5 eggs fertilisted!! I am praying at least one is good to go tomorrow. I have been booked for ET tomorrow at 9.30. I am praying that our little babies will grow nicely .    . 

I am not looking forward to the 'full' bladder tomorrow.!! For my first ET i thought I was going to pee while they were doing ET   , the second time around I drank slowly but not enough so had to wait and drink more. Not sure how I will get long tomorrow. I am not sure whats worse - trying to hold in full bladder for ET or the injections.!!! Oh well....

Good luck with your baseline scan FM and Gillydaffidol! As much as this is a painful journey, starting a new cycle is exciting and hopeful. I pray for you. 

Dreamermel, Pushoz, if things work out for me tomorrow, we will hopefully be able to go through 2ww together although you are a few days ahead of me. wishing you lots of luck xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone else. 

love jlc xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dropping by wishing JLC all the best for ET.

I had to partially pee twice before they could do my ET with K's cycle as my bladder was bustin!  For the second one I had to get off the table when they started with those tong things! When they finally got irganised they were very doubtful that I would have anything left in my bladder as I had emptied 2 cupfuls by then....but my bladder was still extremely full and things went very well, obviously!  It is possible to partially pee so that there is enough left - stopping yourself going any more than a cupful can be challenging but they dont want you to be in extreme discomfort!

Good luck x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My 2nd one (FET) i had a full bladder then they decided to tell me the doc was running late!   So i had to wait and wait and wait   I couldn't hold on anymore and tried to get rid of a cup full, it was more like a waterfall!!   I had to let it all go and start again!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JLC hope everything goes well tomorrow.  I have to say ET was hell for me becuase my bladder was "extremely full" she suggested going to paritally empty it but I put up with the pain as I knew I wouldn't be able to stop.  Feeling really negative today that things haven't worked I wish I just knew for either way.

Pushoz


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I hope that you are all well and haven't got too wet today!

Well, my big news is that I start injections tomorrow.. DH is re reading everything this evening as he will be doing the honour!

Its all happend so quickly. I was given tablets yesterday to start bleeding and because AF has come so quickly, they said that I can start asap. I was a little alarmed as I'm led to belive that most people take the tablets 1-2 weeks and its only been 2 days!!

So, after 4 long years..Here we go...

Bozzy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini/FM - I went to see Mr ******* earlier this year.  He will run the level 1 immune tests so there may not be much point seeing him if you've already had this done.  He sees NHS referrals at Epsom and private patients at Ashtead hosp (there may be other hosps that I'm not aware of)  I won't go into details here but after seeing Mr Trew I'll just say that I'm not taking any of the meds he prescribed!  FM all the best for your IUI

JIL great news about your EC, keeping my fingers crossed for you

Mel and Pushoz - good luck, try to keep sane!!!

I'm really struggling with the injections, it's only been 4 days and I've got terrible bruises already!

EBW - lovely photos of your beautiful girls on **

BTW if anyone fanices being ******** friends just let me know!

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

scooter - thats my worry as i know mr T won't like it if i'm taking meds he doesn't agree with and i do trust him. Are you doing anything about your NK cells?  who did those tests? 

He gave me low dose prednisolone but really i don't think it was even worth taking as it was so low!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm happy for any ******** friends  . I'm Catherine Wallinger (theres not many, if any, others on there!). I'm going to visit my family for 2 weeks from tomorrow so prob won't be on here much. Good luck to everyne cycling between now and then   will be thinking of you all.

Catherine


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies - gosh, I know Mr Trew and Mr Lavery are against meds for immune issues. ALl I would say is that ARGC and UCH do medicate if necessary and look at their figures. Partly their embryology teams must be great to get those figures, and partly their protocols. I think Hammersmith are on the conservative side and I had decided that if there were immune issues, that I would move treatment to either of those clinics immediately. I didn't need to and knowing there would be problems with both EC and ET, I didn't want to start again somewhere else. Sometimes it feels like we are simply pawns in a game of science chess....so you have to think about the bigger picture for you - which is being able to hold and bring up your own child.

Talking of, I'm now 9dpo and I feel NOTHING!!!!! I'm almost wondering whether there's something in there after all! I'm hoping this is good news, and I'm just oblivious to the implantation going on, but it would be nice to have a sign. Last time I had little cramps, gas, tender (.)(.) - the only thing I can notice is my sense of smell is strong, but I think that's the progesterone...the waiting is just horrible. Love and luck to you all x Mel


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
I have a question: I have had the equivalent of a D and C, i.e they scrapped most of my lining living just a bit for regeneration of tissue and new lining: I have some AF cramps and had very light pink spotting last night day 18 of cycle after ( TMI) going to bathroom. nothing since. They told me to call when I have period, but am I supposed to get a period if I have nearly no lining?   I really have a feeling that I had more lining taken away than other patients as the doc wanted me to have the best chance.
16 months ago I had something similar in France after hyst and lap, and all was ok but the doc gave me a pill for 2 weeks to build lining quickly so it would not disturb cycle. 
I am so confused. I have asked the nurses at UCH but they say usually women have an AF after. I would have thought my whole cycle would be kind of disturbed? 
For once that I want AF to come ( in a few days)   

Any advice appreciated,

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

Hope you are all well. Quick update on todays ET. We had 3 embies good to go; all grade 2; 1 good 4 cell; 1 average 4 cell and one average 3 cell. So probably not the greatest batch but we opted to have all three transferred on the basis of the embryo grade; my age and previous history. The last cycle I had 2 grade 1 embies and only one stuck but resulted in missed miscarriage. So we gave it our best and time will tell. 

ET was not too bad...I forgot to drink on the way there but when I got there I drank about six cups of water and actually it worked out fine. By the time it got to my turn (I was second) my bladder was full at the right time and I didnt have to dance around trying not to pee    . 

So i am offically on 2ww yaaaaaaay!!!!!! I am glad to get this far considering I didnt respond to well to the drugs. I had accupuncture yesterday and another session after ET so hoping this will help. 

Thank you to everyone for your support....FM, EBW, Pushoz, Scooter, Gaye, Mel, Gillydaffidol, Marv Mini, so sorry if i have missed anyone out. Your messages just keep me going.

Pushoz and Mel, how are you feeling today? please try to hang in there, your babies need you; dont give up. Its too early to say either way. Sending you tons of   

FM, sorry I cant advise on your cycle. Its not something i know much about. I had an ERPC when I had my missed miscarriage. and 
in order to have this cycle, had to have an x-ray to ensure there was no scarring. Sorry I dont have any other advise. Good luck, will be praying for ya x

good luck to everyoen else too 

jlc xxxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JLC congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Thanks for the encouraging words I certainly need them today.  Feeling quite negative about everything at the moment, panicing if this is the right time, are we strong enough as couple etc etc.  I know that yes it's fine and we are fine as a couple but just having a major panic.  DH is driving me up the wall if I say anything I get "is it a sign?"  I know I only had ET on Friday so realistically it's probably to early but I haven't got any symptoms and I think DH will be devestated if this doesn't work.

Sorry for being all negative and sounding off.  Mel I hope that you're remaining more sane than I am.

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Pushoz*, my DH knows to stay away from me on 2ww  

I believe if you have no symptoms you are a lucky lady  Some lucky ladies don't get affected by progesterone much. Way to early for implantation symptoms and again some girls get nothing. 
I usually have a swollen tummy, sore and swollen breast, want to pee at night every 2 hours and so on. 
implantation: some ladies spot , others don't, either it is good 
Mood changing: def hormones! 
Once I cried because the cushions on sofa were not displayed correctly   

Lots of   and   to you 

*JLC* congrats hun you are PUPO, AND you responded well to this cycle ( those docs should just shut up  )
the quality of your embies sounds good too ! lots of      for the terrible 2 ww 

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

FM – I can’t understand why they would expect you to have a full AF after such an extensive D&C (which sounded agonising you poor thing).  I’m no expert though!  Can you speak to a doctor rather than a nurse?

JLC – good luck for the next 2 weeks

Pushoz – hang on in there!

Mini – All my tests were run by Mr ******* at Epsom as my GP was happy to refer me and I thought why pay if I can get something for free (for once!). I had to wait about 6 weeks.  He does see you during his antenatal clinic which is a major disadvantage.  He prescribed Pred (not sure on dose 25mg maybe?) and heparin inj.  All of these are sitting in the bottom of my wardrobe and will remain unused!  Speaking to Mr T only confirmed the doubts that I’d had after seeing Mr *******.  I’m sure for some people these medications can help but I’m not convinced that I needed them (esp the heparin). However I would recommend Mr *******, he is very approachable and passionate about his work 

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

doh! I thought it had gone very quite on HH, whats going on, what is everyone up to??..... I missed the we have moved message.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Cat, is that you and Ronan Keating on ********? it has been a while since I cleaned my specs!

JLC, PUPO! Congrats, try and enjoy the rest in your 2ww

Helen


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

FM - sorry have no idea about your situation...def a medical question.

Pushoz - I felt just the same way my last IVF at the end of last year. It's the unknown and it's so so hard to keep sane. I would suggest that you let your DH poke aorund FF actually - particularly the 2ww section which has good info on symptoms and people's situations and it may help him (and you) to put it into perspective. There was the most lovely bloke (Mr Big Fish) who came on when his other half was going through IVF and he got a bit of a shock with all the TMI bits, and I think it really really helped him. Theirs didn't work first time but she's now expecting twins, and they're thrilled to bits. 

My DH is quite quiet about it all. He says he's quietly confident (gawd love him) and he thinks that at this stage (10dpo this afternoon), I could still be implanting (up to 12dpo) and so to stop worrying because I feel quite normal. I agree pretty much with him, because progesterone gives you 'false' symptoms at this stage. And I'm still pretty symptomless apart from being oversensitive to bin smells and my cat's litter tray! And perhaps my (.)(.)s are a wee bit bigger...

The good thing is that you're young (below 35, the stats look good), and a lot of it depends on the age of your eggs, so have faith in your body to deliver the goods. Have a good day x Mel


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Hope you are all well. 

Thank you for your messages FM, Mrs GG, Scooter and Pushoz...

Pushoz, wondered how you were feeling? You seems to be worried about letting DH down. Please try not to feel this way. This is a journey you both have taken. Maybe DH doesnt realise he is making you feel this way. Have you spoken to him about it. Think Mel's idea is great! There are so many websites with a 2ww thread which can be very useful. Sending you lots of      and    and   

Mel, hope you are doing ok too x

I am only on day 2 and have had some small twinges. Nothing major.Otherwise just a little nausea and slight heartburn which I can only attribute the pessaries and antibiotics. Whatever happens at the end of these two weeks, I know for sure I will have piled on the pounds. DH is an excellent cook and has been feeding me protien rich foods like crazy!   

I wondered if anyone's experienced a 'tightness' in their abdominal area during the 2ww or even just before AF?. I say abdominal area cos I dont actually know whats causing it or just where it is. I had a c-section with my DD and am not sure if it has something to do with the muscles around that area....but every month just before AF i feel this tightness and i just know I am going to get my period. Maybe its just nervous energy.....

My DD turned 9 on Monday - the day of EC, we are hoping that will being us some good luck, our eggies also fertilised on that day  
So we are having her party this sunday at the hemel snow centre. I havent organised a cake nor have i made up party bags!!!    So have a busy weekend but will try to take it easy too

Whatever you are doing have a great weekend. 

jlc xxx


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

could anyone help?! 
went for my blood test 2day 5 days after starting gonal f (112.5)
and just got a call from nurse she has informed me to carry on taking my gonal f saturday and sunday morning but to not inject on monday and come for a scan...... as my blood levels are too high they might have to lower my dosage?
help im panicking now ... im panicking my treatment will be cancelled?! any ones dosage been lowered!? 
i also already have my day 9 scan booked for the tues n when i told her she said keep the scan date for now?! im confused?! xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura - I haven't had it lowered cos i'm an old bird and need all the help i can get!!   But they know what they are doing  (most of the time!!)  

    everything goes ok tho. 

JLC - whats the snow centre like, i havent been there yet. we go ice skating at the rink at jarmans but its not that great. My tum felt like i had done sit ups. 

Had a phone call from HH and i am entitled to another NHS go. (i told them that but they didn't beleive me) ( they must think we don't read about these things!!)
For me to have a NHS review I won't see my usual con i will just see a doc who is on duty that day. Pah to that! So i've had to book a private appt with our con. There is only one other doc i would see but i can't risk booking it incase shes not working that day. Never mind. 

Soi have booked it for 31st July, so much for me waiting !  

I am going to book my next cycle on monday. probalby Oct/nov. I'll see.  

I am also getting hypnotherapy done. DH knows someone and spoke to him today about me, DH made me out to be a nutter!!   He said he can definatly do something to help with positive thinking and has done some similar work before. Gonna phone him later. 

Back to work next tues. I need it cos i spend too much money on ebay!! 

I was playing mummy today. I had a friends 14mth old. we went to the shops and then played in the garden He didn't cry once! Bless him.   Its funny how when you have a baby everyoine is nicer to you and move out the way and help you in the shop


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello all.

Hope that you are all well and are having a good weekend..Also that wherever you are on your journey that you are staying sane!!

I'm on ay 5 of day down regging and have a question....

Since I've been injecting, I haven't had any side effects, however, I have had an ache on my right hand side. I do have PCOS, so was wondering if its that playing up due to the down regging. Its not painful, but I am concerned as its a similair feeling to when I had my 2 ectopic pregnancies.It does come and go, but is around more often than not.

Could anyone shed any light on this ?Am I worrying unneccesarily?? 

Thanks very much.

Bozzy
xxxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Bozzy - downregging can be really difficult because it switches off your own hormones and it starts after you've ovulated. I had pains all over the place during those downregging weeks - can I ask whether you're sure that you're not pregnant? If you're not sure, call the clinic for advice. I think if you have a genuine worry, then you need to rely on them, not us because in the main, we're not medically trained and could give you incorrect advice. Sorry for being straight with you but there you are...

it's usually in the stimming phase that you feel bloated and get sore sides, as the follicles grow...

Best of luck, x Mel


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Was hoping to take back hall of fame but cant sorry. Reason v sad cant face writing it again. Pls chk my post history instead. Good luck everyone


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Jo


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Not sure if this is the correct place to ask this but as patients seen at Hillingdon Hospital are referred to Hammersmith Hospital, i thought i'd give it a try here

We (me and OH) are going to be seen for IVF treatment (checkup) next week at Hillingdon Hospital. We have also been seen at Guys and they have identified that we need IVF treatment for sure, but as Hillingdon PCT does not have an arrangement with Guys, we have to go private if we are to go to Guys.

On the other hand, we can always get checked up at Hillingdon, and if recommended to go for IVF, will be on NHS hence free

All i am after is the current waiting time from 1st checkup to the treament stage

I've heard mixed comments, from 1+ year to few weeks.

Can somoene who recently started treament comment on what the treatment timelines are these days?

Thanks


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Capricoprian

To get your first appointment it's usually a couple of weeks.  We had our first appointment in August last year but got delayed for having TX as not all the required info had been sent through from St Albans, even if I checked if they needed to send it.  ANyway once DH had had his SSR we had about a 3 month wait to actually starting Tx.  I think at the moment they are booking for October/November treatment cycles at present so it's not too long a wait.

Pushoz


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

In our case, almost all the investigations, analysis, medical tests etc are already done by our GP and based upon those tests, the Guys & St. Thomas made a decision.

so i hope next week when to go in for our 1st appointment at HH and take our test results with us, they will be quick in making a decision and putting us on the list


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - hope you got some answers.

EBW - I pmd you.

On the immune issues debate - HH will treat some immune issues (they did mine) just not all. So they will do the tests if indicated and do heparin, aspirin etc just not unless they think it will make the difference for you.

Best of luck from a very old timer.
Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW   

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

EBW - I wish you courage and lots of  

Mini - Snow centre was fab, great kids party venue and ski slopes look great. Will definitely go back. So great you are entitled to another go thru NHS, all three of mine have been private! Good luck x 

On Day 7 post ET, had mild cramping end of last week which has now stopped, mild nausea occasionally but generally feel great. Who knows what it all means   Que Sera, sera  


Hope everyone else is doing ok too

jlc xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

jlc  - thank you for writing que sera, sera. I need reminding of that, and I test tomorrow morning, but have been spotting old blood since yesterday and I think there might have been some grey stuff too (sorry TMI but it's so stressful, I need to say it). I felt positive last night thinking, OK that's old blood, probably from implantation, but I wish it would stop. I'm feeling very sad this afternoon, and as you say, you can't change the result but I wish I could put my brain on ice for this waiting period...

Send me some white light people - and good luck to all of you...x Mel


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

dreamermel said:


> Bozzy - downregging can be really difficult because it switches off your own hormones and it starts after you've ovulated. I had pains all over the place during those downregging weeks - can I ask whether you're sure that you're not pregnant? If you're not sure, call the clinic for advice. I think if you have a genuine worry, then you need to rely on them, not us because in the main, we're not medically trained and could give you incorrect advice. Sorry for being straight with you but there you are...
> 
> it's usually in the stimming phase that you feel bloated and get sore sides, as the follicles grow...
> 
> Best of luck, x Mel


Thanks Mel.
I spoke to the hospital the morning after I posted this and they said to take paracetomol if it hurt ( which it doesn't) and not to worry about not bleeding on the burselin yet.I also spoke to a friend who is pregnant through IVF ( 1st time) and she has pcos like me and said that she had the same thing.So hopefully it's just my body adapting. No, I'm not pregnant, did test before everything.

I've got my surpressed scan next week, so fingers crossed all will be ok.

Take care all.

Bozzy
xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies - I'm afraid it was a BFN for me this morning....we knew last night and I tested then aswell but I started bleeding two days ago and so, it's all over. Cried so much with DH last night that I feel much calmer this morning, but we're completely gutted. Going to take some time out before deciding whether we go again, or whether we move on to adoption. 

LOve to you all and I hope that you all get BFPs...

x Mel


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Mel

I am so sorry     . You must feel devastated. Take time to recover and take care of yourself.  I didnt mean to sound negative saying 'que sera sera'. I suppose its my own defence mechanism. 
Will be thinking of you 

jlc xxx


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!!

mel so sorry to hear your bad news take care  

well today i had a scan which showed i have 15 follicles on the right overy, 2 19s, 2 18's and 1 17 and others are 15 and below 
on the left ovary had 11 follicles only managed to reach size 15 and under
does this sound gd?! my right ovary i mean! sounds very promising?! 
fingers crossed i will have EC friday 

take care all    

laura xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Big hugs to mel x so sorry.  Also thanks all for yr comments. Stuck using phone to post so cant stop.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mel    so sorry to hear your news, take some time together hun x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mel - I'm so sorry


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mel       take care chicken. 

I bought the alan beers book. I now want to do immune testing! Oh i know i shouldn;t of done it! ARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mini- when you've made sense of the book let me know as it's hard going isn't it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ha ha i've picked out the odd word!!!!     

I just read the case studies for now! And saw the bit about not eating cakes and biscuits


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mel so sorry to hear your news it's so disappointing.  I'm in the same position started with very light bleeding yesterday so am convinced that will get a negative tomorrow, just don't want to face the reality of testing early.

Does anyone know how long it takes to get your review appointment thorugh because as we're NHS we can't book our next cycle until we've had it.  Hoping to get FET in before Christmas.

Pushoz


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pushoz - I really hope you're wrong, hang on in there. Cam't help you with your question abut reviews on NHS sorry

Mini - If you just read the case studies of course it all sounds fantastic!!!! (That's just what I did though!)


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Pushoz, will be thinking of you, good luck.......x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Pushoz don't write off the cycle just yet.  Wait for the 'official' test tomorrow and take it from there.  Lots of   and I really hope that you are proved wrong!  For info I emailed the HH with my BFN on the 18th April and I got a letter offering me a review appt for the 4th June.  I tried to bring it forward but there where no cancellations. The funding apps for the next cycle are dated as per the review appt date. I was surprised how quickly it was turned around. I am starting drugs in August and doing ICSI in Sept. 

EMW I'm so sorry and shaken by your news.  Look after yourself and those wonderful little girls  

Mel sorry hun   

Mini do you have a date for your next cycle and are you going to try to push for more tests?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - Try and stay calm hunny. (says she!!   )   

I was told it would be 6 weeks ish for follow up. But have been seeing mr T and if we used our NHS follow up then we wouldn't see him so we have had to go private.   Oh well.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mel,   

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Mel,

I'm so sorry. Sending lots of love and hugs. 

Take care

Bozzy
xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls

The news is in and I was right got a BFN this morning.  Have emailled the hospital this morning to try and get things rolling for our FET.

Pushoz


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pushoz    sorry to hear you got a BFP, big hugs


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Pushoz I am so sorry   . 
Take good care of yourself and hope all goes well for FET and that process starts soon.
love jlc xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - So sorry hun


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

PUshoz - I'm so, so sorry for you. There's nothing that can prepare you for this, and I know you'll want ot push forwards with FET but do take some time together with your DH and kind of smell the roses...love and     to you both.

x Mel


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pushoz so sorry hon xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Pushoz,   

Future Mummy


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

push -   

to update you all....
had EC yesterday and just had a phone call from Hammersmith... they took 8 eggs, 5 were mature enough for icsi and 2 fertilized..... 

at first i felt a little disappointed as i was hoping for more, but now im very grateful them 2 did fertilized!

but now will hammersmith transfer two embryos ? or do i have to pay as i am a nhs patient and from the beginning ive always been told to only have 1 embryo? how much would i have to pay? 

1 or 2 embyros!? that is the question.....
any one please help!

hope everyone is ok and good luck  


L xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura - congrats on your 2 little strong ones    You don't pay re: how many embies you put back, because you are a young chick they may try to pursaude you to have only one. Their protocol for the future is to put 1 back if you are under 35 (i think) but its not set in stone as yet, if you argue your case they should let you have 2 put back. The paying bit you have heard about is going to blast (5 day transfer) but they won't do that cos you have 2 embies, they will do it if you have 4 or 5. If you are NHS you have to pay for this.  They will now pay for the freezing of embies which is a first!! 

When is your ET? Hope it goes ok hun


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Laura, I would have the 2 put back, if they are both good, but it's up to you, they can' tell you what to do anyway, they can only advise. 

Lots of     

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Pushoz sorry to hear your news  

Laura, agree with the others, it depends what you want ofcourse but if you want both embies transferred tell them so.  They will try to convince you otherwise but I am pretty sure that single embryo transfer is not compulsory yet, just optional.  Good luck for TX!

Mini it depends what PCT you are with re: NHS paying for freezing embryos.  Ours will only fund two fresh cycles, whilst I think yours funds full cycles which include freezing and FET?


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya thank u mini! I just ashumed I would have to pay, my ET is monday morning! Fingers crossed all goes well and I will ask what they think about the whole situation although I'm sure they will try to tell me 1 is best for me x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura

My friend was in the same position as you she had two embies and had both put back.  It is totally your decision they will obviously guide you.  Hope all will go well on Monday.

Pushoz


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi all

thankyou all so much for your comments and help! 
just a quickie... i have ET tomorrow morning, am i allowed to say then that i want both embryos put back or is that too late? 

i have got a feeling they are just going to refuse me having both embryos put back, not sure why but just have a feeling they will drum it into me that one is for the best although deep down i really want both transferred.

thanks xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura - no dont worry they will keep both out to see how they are doing anyway. Its your choice. They will say how you are young and 1 will do and multiple births balh blah blah!! But its not law yet so they can't force you. Lots of girls have got pg with just 1, a cycle buddy of mine did and shes 37. and lots of girls have not got pg with 2 even 3 so it is a lottery i'm afraid. 

good luck anyway!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200330.

More HH babies!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

AAAAHH twins!!!

I look after boy twins ( they are 3and a half) absolutley brilliant...Would give anything to have twins.

Hope that you are all well, have a good week.

Bozzy
xxxx


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone 

hope you are all doing ok. 

laura, good luck hun, sure they wont be a problem having two put back in, as so many have said its your choice. Hope all goes well tomorrow.  

Pushoz and Mel, hope you are doing ok.... 

I am on 11dpt today and I have had a brown discharge since Friday night. Not so much that I need a sanitory towel but when i wipe its there. So confused about what this all means. I have no AF pains - (as yet !!) If its implantation then surely it would not last this long. Want to see how it goes tomorrow morning and then call the clinic for advice. I also must confess that i did two tests this weekend ( my offical test date is 22/7) Both were faint postives but I dont feel happy or hopeful (sorry for sounding negative) I am worried that this is an early miscarriage. The last icsi attempt i didnt have any discharge - had BFP but miscarried. I am afraid this is happening again but much earlier this time. I so hope not. 

I will let you know tomorrow how it goes


jlc xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds hopeful hun.     The brown is a good sign, at least its not fresh blood, It sounds like implantation or just old blood from EC.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jlc - hope everything is ok!!

to update... Had ET today and we have 1 embie 2 cells with fragment and 1 embie 4 cells with fragment classed them as average but they decided 2 transfer 2 before I asked, was feeling a bit low about it but now I'm feeling very lucky to have any embies fertilise in the 1st place! Fingers crossed this works for us, has anybody had or know anyone who was succesful with a day 3 transfer of 2 cell and 4 cell fragmented embryos?

Xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura - Congratulations on being PUPO fingers crossed that your two lovley little embies are snuggling right up safe and sound.

JLC - Fingers crossed it's only implanmentation bleed.  I now it's easy to say but try and stay positive, you've seen two slight positives so try and believe.

Does anyone know how long Hammersmith want you to wait before you have FET?

Good luck to all

Pushoz


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys....

thanks for your messages xxxx
Laura, its so wonderful that you have 2 embies to put back in. Good luck with 2ww, hope you manage to relax and stay sane   
Pushoz, so sorry hun, cant help you there, with all three attempts I either didnt have enough to freeze or if I did have some left they were good enough to freeze. Good luck.....

Thanks for your advice Mini. Seems you were right. The brown discharge seemed to have stopped which I am so pleased about. Called the clinic, been asked to just test Wednesday and then they will decide from there. I hope that it was just implantation bleeding and nothing else. 

I know this will probably sound abnormal to some, but I just cant bring myself to celebrate just yet, i know its because I dont want to face the disappointment. If everything is ok by Wednesday then the six week scan is the next 'hurdle'. At my last attempt they couldnt detect a heartbeat at 6 weeks. So we   and hope it will be ok this time around. 

Hope at whatever stage everyone else is, you're keeping strong and postive. 

jlc xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies - well, I guess I'm feeling better each day - managed a worout today but I've been really suffering from IBS or a stomach bug can't decide which. So I worked out and still feel bloated and unable to eat much apart from chicken soup and tea. Ah well, need to lose weight anyway!

JLC - don't freak out; you've got to find nice things to do - I went to movies alone during the day, sold some stuff on ebay and bought the mirror I really wanted with the cash, all sorts of weird things...you could test the day or maybe 2 before with early response but there is somewhere on FF which tells you which tests are good for lower levels of hcg - I think early response is for 10ius hcg+ whereas clearblue is 25+...my thoughts are with you and hope for a BFP.

Laura - you're young, so the chances of good embryos are really good - don't worry about the fragmentation because sometimes women get pregnant with the ones that were not the strongest in the bunch...the best thing you can do is be really good to yourself and your partner and take time to relax, appreciate each other as much as possible. I really really hope it works out for you...x Mel


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura     congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oooo PUPO ladee!!     Hun they are average embies so they are fine. Some clinics don;t assess the embies cos it doesn't actually mean anything. Loads of women get pg with below average embies and lots don't get pg with grade 1 blasts! YOU ARE PUPO!! 

JLC - Goodluck for wed hun.      

Push - HH like to you to wait for 3 AFs, the one from the failed tx is included in that. so you could do it in sept/oct/ Dont rushg tho, do it in your own time.  

Don't feel like going back to HH now. Feel like a change, that place just gives me bad luck!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mini

Thanks for theadvice on FET bit disappointed that it's 3 cycles as I just want to start again.  I know what you're saying about waiting but having waited 6 1/2 years already I just want to get on with things.

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

just to say I had my IUI today after injecting gonal F 4 times ( every 2 days) , and a biopsy and all, so we will see. if it does not work, will be on progesterone only pill for 3 weeks and then IUI again ( probably) or IVF. Don't know anymore. only very slim chance it will work this time because of implantation problems and all but we will see   

Lots of      to everyone 

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Future Mummy

Dont know much about IUI process as I have never had it but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. Lots of      . It will all be ok I'm sure. 

love jlc xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck fm xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

best of luck FM
Bettyx


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well. Wanted to give you a quick update. Did HH pregnancy test today and its a BFP!!! I will email the results and then make a six week scan appt. I am excited and a little nervous. 

I mentioned previously that I taken tests over the weekend as i had a brown discharge Sat and Sun. This has completely stopped now. I did First Response Early test and got a faint postive, I also did two Clearblue digital which came up as Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Did the HH test this morning and is a faint positive. I would have thought the line would be getting darker

I wondered if this could potentially lead to miscarriage? 

Does any know? 

best wishes to all

jlc xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JLC

Congratulations on the BFP.  Fingers crossed everything will go well.

Pushoz


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

JLC - when I tested using the ones given by HH I got a really faint positive.  I had previously tested the previous 2 days with First Response and got darker lines and at the same time as using teh HH one I tested on a Tesco one and got a darker line.  We decided that the HH were just cheap and nasty tests, so I wouldn't worry about it.  I also had brown discharge to start off with and I am now 25 weeks pregnant with twins.  Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, congratulations!   

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you so much Pushoz, Ellenld and FM.... it hasnt really sunk in to be honest
I have a scan appt on the 6 aug so will be waiting anxiously until then

Ellenld, thank for SO much for a very reassuring post, I feel a little less stressed now   I will probably test again in a few days just to be sure and hopefully will get a much darker then.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

congrats JLC!!! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

COngratulations JLC x x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats great news JLC, roll on 6 august!  Its easy to say, but try and not stress about the blood. i am a terrible bleeder with old and new blood from the 2ww onwards and it really can be ok 

FM  good luck. 

Scooter, how is your cycle going?

Nice bump Ellen! though shamefully mine seems to be bigger than yours and Im not expecting twins!! I like to blame my pre-existing saggy tum.

Helen


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hiya girls!

im 3dpt and since the ET i have been bloated everyday,im quite small framed and i look pregnant, also i've been suffering with dizziness when i stand up also i have been feeling sick every morning!
but this morning i woke up and actually had to run to the toilet and be sick!!
im a bit worried now as i've been googling and heard that this could be OHSS? 
i was tested about 2 times before EC and ET for OHSS but doc said everything was ok!?

im worried now
could this affect my chances of pregnancy?  xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura the antibiotics could be making you sick. The dizziness is a good sign!   The cyclogest is making you bloated. If your in pain then go to HH

JLC - woooo hoooo hun. well done


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies - hope you don't me jumping in with a question re; HH.

I've been seeing Mr Trew privately in Harley St but now due to ££ I am back with the NHS and have an appt next Weds at HH with Dr Emil Barsoum Derias for OI or possibly IUI. The receptionist told me he runs a weekly clinic on behalf of Mr T.

Do any of you have experience with Dr Barsoum? I've done a search on FF and found a couple of +ve comments, but thought I would throw the question out there too.

The admin at HH seems a bit of a shambles; hopefully the treatment isn't handled the same way 

Many thanks, and good luck!

ps - Ellen, I love your profile pic!
pps - JLC, congratulations!!!



< oops, edited to fix the spelling of his name >


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never heard of him!  

Yes the admin is a shambles!! But the tx is fine so no worries there!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have not been on for a while so just been catching up.  Congratulations jlc, I hope your first scan date comes round quickly it felt like forever for mine to come round.  But never the less enjoy this happy time of knowing you are pregnant!!!

kd74 - i've never heard of him sorry.  The admin at HH is a complete shambles and I find the receptionist staff are generally quite rude (not sure if thats just me) but treatment wise everything has went smoothly for us on both our cycles and the nursing and embryologists are all fantastic.

Little update from me, well had our first scan on 13th july and both of our blasts have implanted and one has also split so we are expecting triplets.  It was a bit of a shock but slowly getting over that now.  

Good luck to all those going through treatment now, or PUPO and facing the dreaded 2 week wait.  And huge hugs to all those facing difficult times.

Love Lou xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG Loubes!!!!! 3!! sh!t! Lol!!!    
ah bless them!    

FM -  hope its all going well!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

kd - I think it may have been Mr Barsoum that we saw during our Tx, I was trying to work his name out from our prescription this morning.  If it was he was absolutely fantastic, he actually saw DH as well before and after DH's SSR and DHsaid how nice and informative he was.

Lou - COngratulations on the Triplets!  Don't worry too much I know that you will get support from Social Services and usually local colleges that run Nannying courses like to be able to send students to youso you'll be fine.  

FM - Hope that your Tx is going well.

To everyone else I hope evrything is going well.

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lou, OMG!   congrats hun!

Future Mummy


----------



## STak (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All I just found this website so sorry if I am jumping in here. I am on my 2WW after one frozen embryo transfer at the Wolfson Clinic, Hammersmith are you all in the same place?

Well I am now a week after the transfer..i had quite alot of pain after did any of you experience that? Now I have severe bloating and constipation - I am told it's the drugs but it's painful! Am I alone?

Thanks for any words of wisdon...

STAK.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome STak 

Yep you've come the right place!!  

And all your symptoms are the same as everyone elses!! Most of the symptoms are the cyclogest messing with your body and mind!!   

 anyway!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Stak - you can take fybogel for the constipation, safe for pg woman. and eat lots of fruit and veg!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

so much to catch up on! Congratulations to the BFPs  esp the triplets   and big   to the BFNs  

Mrs GG it is Ronan Keating on my ******** picture   met him in Glasgow in June as my friend is his nanny!

Sorry can't scroll back far enough but to the girl from Hillingdon (capricorn...?) I'm in Hillingdon & and had a failed cycle in April. We waited a year from referral to starting and had our initial appointment after 6 months but I think things may be quicker now  . Good luck with it all though, Hillingdon aren't the most generous or expert health authority in my opinion  . Let me know if you have any questions or need a chat  

EBW I'm really sorry for whatever you are going through, we have all been through so much that we deserve a break    I haven't been able to find your post regarding your heartache though so I'm sorry if I sound inappropriate 

Catherine


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

hi everyone

Laura, symptoms sounds positive - even if you're not feeling great, hang in there! Find something fun to do to keep your mind of it. Unless of course it gets much worse. 

KD, i only ever saw Mr Trew- probably a sum total of 30 minutes in the 3 private attempts I've had. Dont know any other doctors there. Good luck x

Lou, OMG Triplets - that is just lovely!!!! Huge Congratulations! Take care of yourself and take it easy xx

Welcome Stak, hope your symptoms ease, and good luck for the next week..when is your OTD?

Future Mummy, hope all is going well with you x

Catherine, how cool that you met RK. My only (sad) claim to fame is that I know Todd Carty's mum, she works with DH!!! 

Thanks for all your messages guys. I will keep you posted. 

best wishes to all wherever you are in this journey 

love jlc xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone   Glad it's not just me who gets v v v frustrated with the admin at HH.

Lou - WOWSERS - triplets, well done!  Congrats to you and DH  

It's great to read so many success stories on this thread.

Best of luck to you all, and thanks again


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lou- woohoo, just seen your triplet post....not sure how I mised that    congratulations xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello all  

Hope that you are all well...Congrats to JLC 

Well, I haven't been on here for a while..been busy recovering from monster headaches! 

I had my surpressed scan yesterday and alls good..I start on the Gonal F on Monday..Any tips on how to survive two jabs a day and school holidays (I'm a nanny) would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance and have a lovely weekend all.

Bozzy
xxxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Just thought I would post to let you know my baby news !!!!!!!!!!

Baby Amelia Holly was born Weds 22nd July right on her due date at 9.05am after a very short 5 hour labour and just 20 mins of pushing. weighing 7lb 8.5oz.
I had a very nasty 2nd degree tear and lots of stiches, which was worse than pushing her out. I am extreamely sore and very uncomfortable doing anything.

We are just so thrilled and amazed and so so blessed. we now have an amazing family and a son and a daughter a dream come true.

Loadsa love to you all and I wish you all lots of luck.
Wendy Woo
A very proud happy lady


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

​
​
Lovely name Woo, Love to You, DH and DS. Wow What a quick labour!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Wendy, I am so pleased. Congratulations!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Cogratulations Wendy, i'm so happy for you and your precious family xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

many congrats woo!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Woo! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations WOOO!!!

Such pretty names, wishing you lots of love and happy times with your little lady.

Just a quick question all...

When you have EC, I'm led to belive its day surgery, but what happens the next day. Do you carry on as usual with work or is it best to take the day off and also, what about the day after ET..Is it best to take the day off and rest??

I need to talk to my boss tomorrow, which I'm dreading and I'd appreciate any advice on this..

Thanks.

Bozzy
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - It depends what type of job you do really. with EC you may feel a bit tender the day after (i'm usually ok) but cos of my work i take the day off after then back to normal after that. (I work with people with learning disabilty so sometimes it can get a bit pysical) 

With ET it again depends what you do, if you work in an office then go back to work the day after, or if you feeel you want to rest then thats fine.  (physically you'll be fine) with my job my manager sees me as pg so won't let me out of the office. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz!! But its for safety sake.  

With your questions about the injections, they are fine,. do them together in the morning between 7 and 9 at the same time each day (but don;t obsess about this) you can have an hours leeway if you forget or if you can't do them at the same time each day.  I used to take mine into work and do them, they take seconds to do.  You'll be fine. I found the tum the best place to do them, i didn't like it in the thigh as punched a blood vessal and made a massive bruise!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Mini....

I work as a Nanny, so I may take it easy and take the following day off. I'd rather be safe than sorry.

The injections are going well now..Start stimming tomorrow..

Take care and thanks again.

Bozzy
xxxxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Great news Wendy! Many congratulations.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Wendy - Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl I hope that you don't have too many sleepless nights.
Bozzy - Hope that the stimming injection went well today I found these easier than the burselin.  I had four days off work mainly because we get five days leave per cycle but would definately say I found the day in between EC and ET beneficial mainly due to the fact that when I needed to go to the loo I found it quite uncomfortable and as I drive around all day it wouldn't have been realistic.  Hope everything goes well this next couple of weeks will absolutely fly by.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Pushoz


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

EBW - I've just replied to your PM (the 2nd one) twice but not sure if it sent! Let me know if you didn't get it

Catherine


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't been here for ages so ((huuuuuugs)) to those who need them and congrats to those with happy news.

I had the review I had to fight for the other day. It did feel a bit pointless. The doctor said we would up my dose a little bit (last time I was on a very low dose as my ovaries looked polycystic, but as a result I only had five eggs) but seemed to think it would be better to go up during treatment if necessary, than down, which is the opposite to what I've heard here. He said polycystic ovaries were very common and not to worry if I didn't have the other symptoms (but didn't ask whether I had any of them).

However, the next cycle is just around the corner so I want to focus on that now. Had my coordination thingy today, got a new purple bag, recognised someone from our first cycle as doing it again - it makes me sad to think we both failed. I should (depending on my cycle) start down-regging at the end of August, so about a month away.

I also have a question for you lovely ladies. It looks like I will be moving house soon, from Hertford to Letchworth. I think I remain in the same PCT (North/East Herts) but I wonder if anyone else knew or had experience of moving while going through cycles? The move might not affect this one, but if I end up doing a third and final NHS go, I will probably have moved by then. I'd hate to have to go through the whole testing procedure again because of it.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - It shouldn't do any harm with moving as you are still in herts and comes under east of england which houses 3 fresh cycles blah blah blah. you could phone karen who organises the funding at HH or phone  the fertility nurse at st albans ( is this where you had your 1st assessment done) 

I'm hoping to up my gonal F too. But i havn';t had an AF since my m/c 5 weeks ago, was hoping to have one by now!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Wendy – Congratulations!  I’m so thrilled for you. 

Lou – OMG triplets, fantastic!

JLC – congratulations

FM – did you have your IUI?  Good luck!

Sorry I know I’ve missed lots of people, I’ve only just had a quick scan through the last few pages.  

Bit of news from me.  I’ve had to cancel my FET.  I started to feel poorly last Monday and thought I had a stomach bug.  My Query sup scan was booked for the Tuesday so DH rang and they changed it to the Thursday (I think they were really worried I had swine flu!).  Anyway I was in such a bad way by Wednesday that DH had to call an ambulance.  I was diagnosed with Addison’s disease and was hospitalised and treated for an Addisonian crisis.  I was discharged at the weekend and am slowly starting to feel much better although I am still very tired and feel weak.  I had no idea that I had Addison’s. It’s pretty rare and the doctors at A &E picked it up quickly because I have 2 other auto-immune diseases (vitiligo and hypothyroidism).  So now I’m on Hydrocortisone tablets for life.  So it’s quite a lot for me to take in and I really just need to get better before I can start the IVF rollercoaster again. I was devastated at having to cancel, goodness knows how I managed to inject my Bruserelin, I could barely lift my head! But I’ve had a good cry (several in fact) and now see this as a positive time to get better quickly!

Sorry if I’ve waffled on.  I’ve got to take lots of rest so should have plenty of time to catch up over the next few days!

Lots of love to all of you
Scooter


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Bloody hell scooter you've been through it, Addisons is pretty rare i've been nursing for over 10 years and only come accross it once.  Glad to hear that your feeling a bit better though, it is a shame you had to cancel your FET however you need to be feeling 100% to go through the emotions of it all.  Make sure you get lots of rest hun

Lou xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Scooter - oh you poor thing     I'll have tpo google it!!  Hope you feel better soon. scarey stuff when you end up on meds for life


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Scooter  - gosh how scary for you but great that it has been diagnosed and now you know what to look out for and have treatment. Hope you get to reschedule soon. 
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh scooter, what drama! Glad you are on the mend. Will this and the medication have any effect on FET?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Scooter- sorry to hear about your diagnosis , big hugs hun


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM  when is your test day!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thinking of you scooter  . Maybe this diagnosis will be a blessing in disguise and explain some of the awful things you have been through  . 

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Scooter, what a horrible time you have had!    , I hope you are feeling a bit better now   

mini, my test date is next Wednesday, I feel I have been on 2ww for a month  

Lots of     to everyone 

Future Mummy


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Scooter

I have only just read this now. I'm am so sorry to hear your news. I cant imagine how you must have felt. Cancelling IVF alone is disappointing enough but having to cancel because you discovered you have another illness is just awful. I am really sorry. It must have been a difficult time for you but I am glad that you are trying to be postive and looking ahead. Only you will know how you feel but I hope and   that you recover nicely very soon and you can start your next cycle again. 

Take care of yourself. 

love jlc xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

to scooter.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Had my review today. Con wants me to go again with assisted hatching.  He siad obviously 1 implanted as i got pg (all txs i had had implanted) but there is defo crap egg quality there, problably hard shells. He said that the one the m/c probably had chromsome abnormality, but why didn't the other one implant?. He said with assisted hatching it would increase our chances by letting both embies the chance to hatch then we can see if any have abnormalities.  which explains why women bleed as both implant then one will m/c leaving the other perfect one. 
I'm now on max dose of gonal F! I asked if this should be our last go with my eggs, he said to see how this one pans out i.e number of eggs and fertilisation rate. 


I can start in few month so going to see how it goes. Probably at the end of the year.  or early next yr.  

Best of luck FM......Lucky wednesday!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini - that sounds like a positive review to me, how do you feel about it all?

FM - all the best for Wednesday, I'm thinking of you

Thank you all so much for your lovely words and kind wishes.  I'm feeling better everyday although I think they need to do some tinkering with my medication as I still feel pretty yuck.  My endocrinologist seems to think that IVF shouldn't be a problem but if I do FET then the HRT patches can affect my cortisol levels so it's something I need to look into.

Lou - one of my sisters is a nurse and she's also only come across it once before.  I had a lot of docotrs visit me on the ward so I think I was quite interesting! Not sure if that's good or not!  I've nursed a few dogs with Addison's so at least I knew what it was when they mentioned it!

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Scooter - I predicted what he would say and i was right!! Feel ok about it, not too postive but not too negative. Have learnt that you never know whats going to happen. Every cycle has given us different little surprises so i wonder what the next one will bring!!   He wants to try to get 8-10 eggs and said the ferilisation rate of last one wasn;t so good. Embies were average to poor    

We had our 'chat' about immune testing      He gave a little smile   and eased my mind on it all!!  

He agreed that getting pg is more stressful than a BFN! 

AF arrived for the first time yesterday and i have never had it so heavy (TMI) Hope it stops soon!  

Glad you are feeling a bit better. When will you do your FET?


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all

so its a BFN for me  

does anyone know what happens next?
how long until we can start again? and does hammersmith get in contact with me or do i have 2 be referred again??!
please help! 
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

laura cant help on the advice but thinking of you xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura      They will send you a appt for follow up. Can start on 3rd AF normally. Loook adter yourself hun


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Laura - I'm so sorry


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura so sorry to hear about your BFN I know exactly what you are going through we had ours two weeks ago on Friday.  I got my letter from the on Friday advising when I start my FET cycles because we luckily got frosties.  My friend who didn't just got a letter advisig her of the date of her review appointment.  I got really wound up becuase I hadn't got my letter though but it seems that they don't get sent out until day 13.

Hope things go well.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I got my follow up letter today 6 weeks after m/c. But we've gone private so won't need it. its for 12th aug


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

thankyou every1 for your kind words... 

just a question..... i had a tiny speck of blood in the knickers when i went to the toilet sorry (tmi!) and i never spot before my af could this be a late implantation or am i hanging on to false hope? xx


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

So sorry to here your news Laura. Cant help with your question but   there is still come hope xxx

FM, good luck for wednesday. 

Mini, glad you had a postive review meeting. 

Hope everyone else well. 

I am 6 weeks and made a stupid mistake of testing this saturday AGAIN!!! I really should stop but I am so scared of not knowing if something has happened and the tests are just reassurance. Also most of my symptoms seemed to have gone. The clearblue conception indicator is now showing 2-3 weeks as opposed to 3+ last week. Dont know what to think really as there are so many reports that the tests are inaccurate. My scan date is this Thursday.  I am slowly going   . 

love jlc xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura, sorry to hear about your BFN  

JLC,     , Can you go sooner to your scan, maybe call them and explain and say you are worried? I am sure you will be fine though, those tests are not 100% accurate and it also depends what time of the day and how diluted the urine is . 

As for me, it is all over   as started spotting and boobs no longer swollen or painful. Can feel AF on its way, too with all the usual discomfort, just not in full mode yet, as on a massive dosage of cyclogest.

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

FM -  , thinking of you


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

FM, dont give up just yet, thinking of you xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fm and jlc hang in there ladies.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

It is over for me , pee stick neg and AF started. No surprise, still hard.
Take care all,

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM so sorry hon life just doesnt make sense sometimes


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

FM, I am so sorry      
Take care of yourself.

love jlc xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry it wasn't successful FM

Pushoz


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news FM. Look after yourself.
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

oh FM i'm so sorry
Bettyx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - So sorry chicken.       

JLC - Hun please try and relax.   You are not bleeding which is a good sign.    

I didn't do anymore clear blue as i didn't want to know, The blood tests sent me loopey!


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

So sorry FM and Laura 

Laura - in response to your question about waiting for the net cycle - i emailed HH last wedneaday to tell them about my BFN and that afternoon I got a call from a nurse asking me whether it was OK for them to request the funding for my next cycle  as the dr has looked over my file and was happy for me to give it another go - i of course said yes - then on monday I got a letter telling me that i will start drugs in October and treatment in November and a load of consent forms which I have to sned off and then they will ring me to book in a pre-admission appointment.
So all in all - it was really speedy.  I think sometimes the wait can depend on the PCT - i am with west herts who are brill.

So sorry again for your news - i got my AF 10 days after ET so by the time I got to my testing date I was starting to feel better - and now I have my next cycle through I do feel much more positive and trying to focus on the next try - I hope yours come through quickly.

bx x x


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi !

Hope everyone's doing ok. I had my scan today at 6w3days. 
We saw a tiny little heartbeat. The sonographer didnt give us the measurement or the heart rate saying it was hard to tell - she suggested that it was small. But said that everything looked ok. She asked me to come in again next week to see how things progress. 

She also saw another pregnancy sac but said it was too small and unlikely to be viable. But she wanted to see how it looked next week. 

I am so happy to get this far - but - there is always a BUT - i hope that its all going to be ok. I guess that the bean is a little too small right now. So we have to      it grows and stays. 

At least we have a heart beat which we didnt have the last attempt, the journey continues

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Love jlc xxx


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi 

jlc thats great news   

Becki - i emailed my result over on sunday and got an automatic response saying i will receive a letter i never recieved a phone call do u think i should call them?? sorry to hear about your bfn! x   x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

also girls .....

i got my bfn on sunday and started my af on tuesday but my af finished/ stopped on weds night/ thurs morning is this right? it usually lasts longer than that and my (.Y.)'s are still huge! help!! xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

JLC - that's great news that they saw a hearbeat.  Try not worry about the size.  When we had our first scan at 6 weeks, there were 2 sacs, no visible fetal pole and no heartbeats seen.  The guy who did the scan said that that wasn't unusual but they were on the small size.  Spent the journey home in tears, we were convinced we would lose them.  Next day morning sickness started, acupuncture on the Saturday told me that the hormone levels were rising adn when we went back a week later there were 2 strong heartbeats there.


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Laura I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, sometimes the drugs messes up your cycle and it may be different from the normal AF. But I am no expert. Maybe contact your GP. Take care of yourself x

Thanks you so much for your messages. 

Ellend, your message is so reassuring, thank you so much. Maybe its a late implanter. I cant wait for next week now. I dont have major symptoms, boobs not sore anymore, but I do feel queasy now and again. Bu nothing too bad.

Fingers crossed for next week

love jlc xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

FM- how are you? I’ve been thinking of you  

Laura – sorry but I can’t help with your question about AF, maybe you could ring and chat with a nurse? 

JLC – how fantastic to see the heartbeat, I can understand why you are still worrying but please try and relax.  Hopefully this week will go quickly for you

Beanie – how are you, are you fully recovered from your OHSS?

Lisax – how are things with you? I think you started your cycle a few days before me, I hope everything’s ok

Hi to everyone else, isn’t the weather so miserable – yuk!

Scooter


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all
I went awol for a while have lots to catch up on....

Firstly     to FM, Beckic and Laura - so sorry to hear your news

And Scooter   sorry to hear you've been unwell, hope you are beginning to feel better now you have a diagnosis and treatment ... when do you think you will go for FET again?  

JLC - great news, congratulations  

AFM... well I'm now 10w4d, the OHSS continues to linger so am still off work so resting lots but slowly going mad.  We had a big surprise on Mon.... previous scans at 7 and 9 wks showed wee beanie doing very well but also had a haematoma which seemed to be getting a tad bigger, anyhoo had some spotting on Sun so went for a scan on Mon.... beanie doing well thankfully but when we looked at haematoma i said ' is there something inside it', my friend who was scanning me said.... ' Cant believe it.... there's a heart beat!' And then up popped this wee beanie .... so so shocked but absolutely delighted.  Saw Consultant on Wed who has some concerns as this twin measures a wk behind the other.  So we are     that both our little beanies will be ok    

Ellenld - hope you are doing ok... just wondering if you have had any discrepancies in twin measurements with any early scans

big   to everyone

Beanie xx


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovely news Beanie and JLC - keeping everything crossed for you.  

laura - I also got that email about getting a letter in coupe of weeks (actually for some bizarre reason they sent it through three times) - so I was surprised when they rang me that afternoon.  It might be different protocol for different PCT's - cos mine if offering three free goes I think they like to get everyone through as speedy as possible.  i would give them a ring though hun just to speed things along and at least it will put your mind at rest - the only thing worse that postbox watch is pre AF knicker watch!!  as for the AF hun - might just be the drugs and progesterone messing with you - hate to whisper it - but have you done a test just in case?

bx x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by. did a quick search for you beanie but it wasnt easy perameters and gave up.

Why dont you post on the twins triplets and more board I am sure some ladies will have been through this....

Hope everyone is ok.

 again to fm, beckic and laura

Things tough here but Im hanging in there (looks like I will be a single mummy as dP has informed me our relationship is over  ) The f145ir439
-68+ #9 (sorry K helping me type). The girls are keeping me busy and are the best, hope to catch up soon.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

ebw   sorry to hear the news about ur relationship split   stay strong 

becki... no i havent didnt want to get my hopes up maybe i should mention it when i call hammersmith later this afternoon, in my PCT i also get 3 cycles in in east herts pct 

xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Beanie - I think in the early scans, one twin was always a day or two behind the other.  It is definately not unusual for one to be smaller than the other, and if there is a heartbeat then that is a good sign.  Do you know whether they are identical or non-identical? If you have a look and the Twins board there is a lady there who has one twin measuring a lot smaller than the other, can't remember, but it is at least 2 weeks behind.  She is now 26 weeks and both are doing well.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

just to update u, i called the hospital and they said it i tested negative then its properly still a negative! seem very unhelpful 2 be honest!

also i mentioned about next cycle and was informed everyone has to wait until 3 clear af's and then can start on the 4th af!! im sure i was told u could start on the 3rd af?!?! hate the waiting!!! im confused! xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura i've always started on the 3rd!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh EBW - so sorry. 
Bettyx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura We got our BFN in mid JUly and we didn't get a phonecall and only got the letter on the friday of the second week.  We have been given October/Novmber for our FERC and my friend who is two weeks ahead of me has been told September /October so that would work as June, July and AUgust starting in Spetember.

EBW SO sorry to hear about your news.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi girls, I have just received my letter for co-ordination appointment along withall the background about drugs etc - which has completely confused me now! Will it all get explained at the meeting? The letter also mentions Drugs in September and treatment in october - does this make sense to you?

Thanks 

Kirst


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirst If you have any questions just shout we're all been there (and if we haven't we're going there) and there is no such thing as a stupid question.  The do run through everything at the co-ordiantion meeting however I foudn that they almost read the instructions out, I got the impression that most people hadn't read them before going to the meeting.  I'm sure everything will make sense and it's not as confusing as you think.

I got my instructions for my FET today due to start October/November fingers crossed it my body behaves itself because I will thne be able to start 2nd October.  Was a bit shocked that I had to continue the bum bullets and patches until you get to 12 weeks of pregnancy, I'm not complaining it will be worth it in the end.  One minor probelm, DH and myself are at opposite sides when it comes to SET/DET.  I have said if two sucessfully defrost I want both to go back but he is refusing point blank.  I just think I don't think I could live with myself if we only had one put back and left the other one to perish and then got a BFN.  I'm sure in the back of my mind I would always be thinking what if.  I totally agreed to SET for our first ICSI because I knew we would hvae frosties but I feel totally different now.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi kirsty. Like push said it will be explained at the co ord meeting. The scans and bloods are between 7am and 9am i'm afraid.  As it gives them time to look at results then phone u later in the day to change anything to your treatment. Ask any questions to us and we'll answer them! X


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

EBW - soo sorry to hear your news, sending you big   ... try to stay strong  

Beanie x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey girls can o ask does anyone know if you can have a general for ec as i don't think i could be awake? i had to be knocked out for my teeth lol so..

other than that how are you all?

is it wrong to get excited?

i have taken about 6 years from start to now

and am nervous at the same time

xx

ps how do you add all the extras to the bottom?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kirst - Yes you are knocked oiut for EC!   Its lovely!!   Normal to be excited!!   and the extras, go to your profile and on the left hand side there is forum profile information. Click on that and then you will see signature where you can write your history, or whatever you want!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi girls

just a quick one...

just recieved a letter from hammersmith although it doesnt really say much 

all its says is an appointment has been made for you at the outpatient gynacology centre on so n so date.........


thats pretty much it?! it doesnt state this si a follow up appointment etc is this a normal/ standard letter they send out!?! im worried now sorry i worry over the smallest things!! x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi Laura, is it a follow up letter you were expecting? what stage are you at? 
Kirst
x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi kirsty yes i just had my 1st negative icsi cycle and just recieved my review appointment x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Laura, sorry to hear that, its probably just a general letter they send out, my dh got the general one involving having tests and all even after he had been in and had a TESSA op, they then sent out the same standard one after we were re-referred back to them from gp  so nothing to worry about - you could always give them a ring if you are though
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

laura - yes its a follow up appt hun. I had the same one. although we went private to see our usual con. when is it for?


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

it was for the 2nd sept but i booked to go away on holiday yesterday and i dont come back until the 8th sept so i manage to change it for the 9th, day after i get back .... at least il be brown and glowing lol x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've cancelled mine for this wed, maybe you want that you can phone them for it!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

when did you cancel it? xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Today!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope your all well.  I've been away for a week so lots to catch up on.

EBW - so sorry about your relationship  

Becki - hope your well I will reply to your PM

All still seems ok with me, we have an appointment at our local hospital with a consultant who specialises with triples, so looking forward to seeing our little bundles again.  We are hoping that the membrane has developed between the twins so to reduce any risks but you can't help but worry.  Going back to work next week ugh!!!  Not looking forward to it but i'm sure it will help time pass quicker.

Lou xx


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

managed 2 get in for the 21st before i go on holiday which is gd news  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all,

Well I had my EC today..They got 3 eggs..Very dissapointed and am now on tenderhooks for the next 24 hours to see if they fertilise.

Didn't help when the doctor told me they usually get 6. After all we have been through, its a real kick in the teeth. 

Bozzy
xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Bozzy, try and remain positive and remember it'll all be worth it in the end!

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bozzy I had 2 decent eggs and a dodgy one.  This resulted in my first daughter (then I got pg naturally with daughter 2) its quality not quantity so hang in there xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - Bleeding cheek saying that to you    They don't _usually _get 6 eggs cos i only got 5 and 3 were mature, and i got a BFP (but then m/c) and EBW like she said only got 2, Jamson only got 3 and shes just had a baby! so don't worry hun. 

when is ET?

Laura - see what you get when you ask!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey sorry - i must only ever ask what prob seem stupid questions!
How many weeks is it roughly between startin on day 21 and the ec? only tryin to work out if it might clash with our weekend away we have booked!

Thanks 
Kirst


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

You down regualate for 2 weeks from day 21 then stimulate the ovaries for approx 10 days after you have down reg'd then EC and ET is 2 or 5 days after depending if you go to blast.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

does that make it roughly 4 weeks from day 21 then?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah roughly. Mine has always been on time but sometimes girls need to d'reg for a week longer which makes it 5 weeks but thats not too common.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey ladies, thanks for all your help so far can anyone tell me what to expect at co-ordination meeting and how long they generally last?
also could someone tell me what to expect when o have my chlymidia screening tomorrow?

thanks 

kirst


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

If anyone remembers Yellowrose (Nicky), she left HH to try Lister after lots off failed HH attempts. After one IVF at Lister she had a baby girl on Tuesday, called Gemma 

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks mrs gg....great news.

we really need a hall of fame updater....wish I could do it again but cant guarantee having a computer!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

And for the really really old timers, Alma May (who started the Hall of Fame) has just had a baby boy!

Betty


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Betty - that's the best news I've heard in a very long time, I'm so thrilled.  Thanks for sharing that with us

Also great news about Nicky 

Bozzy - try and stay positive, thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty that is amazing news, I was only wondering the other day how Alma May was, I am just so thrilled for her. Are you in touch with her still? If so please could you pass on my Congratulations.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Betty, Ive been checking her blog looking for her news


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Roxy who left for the lister is PG!!  

Kirsty - The co-ord meeting lasts about half and hour, then you get your drugs and you have a trial ET while you are there. Its a internal thing to see how good the access is when they do the real ET. then you get your scropt and you collect your meds. So you could be there for about 2 hours depending how quick  pharmacy is. 

The clamydia screening is like a smear, nothing to it!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers 
Went for clamydia screen - all went ok and gp thinks results should be back in a week so should be able to take them to my meeting with, just got to have another blood test a start of next a/f . which all falls in line with meeting fingers crossed 
thanks  for the info 

xx

nice to know people are having good news!!


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, Hope all is well?

I hope you don't mind me jumping into your chat, it's just I watch this page from time to time and I have a minor concern that I hope you guys could clarify! 

My cons was quite certain that I would only be placed under deep sedation for EC, But having read comments on previous pages leads me to believe that I might not get the choice and that they would do this under general!! Does anyone know if we get a choice? 

The last general I had made me feel ill afterwards (may sound silly but I have a total fear of general they had to sedate me last time before they put me under), so would much prefer deep sedation with pain killers for EC! I'm getting anxious about this now and my coordination appointment isn't for another week!

Any help/advice gratefully received..

Many thanks

Bea


----------



## jlc4ever (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi guys

hope you are all well. Thought I would post a quick update. We had our scan yesterday and I am SO excited to say that everything is fine with the little bean. It is still 'small' comparitively but she said everything looks fine. She dated me at 7w1d making my dd 28/03/10 however I will have an elective C-section and thats likely to happen around 38 weeks. For the first time I actually beleive I really am pregnant!!!!! 

She did say there was some fluid around the sac which could be as a result of the implantation so I have to rest for the next few weeks. I dont know what this means and hope its nothing too serious. She said I might havesome bleeding? Has anyone experienced this before?

She didnt want to tell me the heart rate - she said it meant change the frequency and that could affect the baby, has anyone who got this this stage been given the same reason. 

I am going to have another scan done next week - privately - as we lost our little angel at 8 weeks the last time.- I pray I make it past 8 weeks.

will catch up soon, I have visitors from south africa so have had my hands full. 

best of luck to everyone where-ever they are in this journey

Love jlc xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bi Bea Bea I am sure someone can advise you soon.

great news jlc.  Hang in there I know the scary feeling at this stage only too well.  Your bean sounds good to me.  They scanned me at 8w with K (on request due to my losing one too before her).  With E I had a scan at 7.5 (as had had no idea how pg I was) and then another a week later as I was stressing.  I had elective c sections with both my girls and can say that the first one was a breeze!

Right gotta go


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bea, I am sure that unless there are problems to access ovaries, HH always does sedation only for EC, so no general anesthetics, no intubation, but the dose they give is quite strong so you often go to sleep, for 15 mns. There is an anesthesist with you at all time. 
Sometimes you wake up during the sedation, but don't feel much ( it happened to me and I had a bit of period pain, so they gave me more sedation and I went back to sleep  ), another time I stayed awake at the begining and felt nothing, and then I remember holding the hand of the handsome anesthesist, as I was , I think, trying to protect my tummy with my hand, another time I slept beginning to end, and could not remember a thing. All I know is , they don't hurt, you don't feel as knocked out as with a GA and the nurses really look after you afterwards  
My fav nurse was Carl. He is such a sweetie  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JLC, that's great news  

Future Mummy


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Bea, I had my last EC in June and I had sedation.  There was a lady in the bed next to me that had a GA but I think she elected for this.  As far as i'm aware its standard at Hammersmith to do sedation unless there is good reason for a GA or if you really want a GA.  I slept pretty much all the way through, the anaesthetist woke me regularly to take a deep breathe and make sure I was ok but i dropped off again immediately.  Good luck with coordinationand your cycle 

Lou x


----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
I hope you don't mind me joining in your chat. I have been following your discussions for weeks now and since I feel like I'm getting to know you all, I thought I should introduce myself! 
I'm starting my first ICSI cycle at HH this month (down regging starts 28th Aug). I have been lucky enough to go NHS without barely any waiting at all.
I am hospital phobic, so hope that I can have a general anaesthetic for EC. I even fainted during the HSG, and nearly passed out at the coordination appt in the ET recovery room!
Quick question- I've read about people having a mock ET. Do they do this at HH, and if so, when? I've never been told about this and wondered if I should be asking them for one?? I was wondering if its because I'm NHS and not private.
Thanks for all of your support and answers to my questions so far. All the very, very best of luck to everyone.
Mich


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Mich, nice to meet another forst timer! I have my co-ordination appointment in a couple of weeks and am getting slightly nervous to say the least!
No idea what to expect then or in the future - sort of taking things one step at a time

Kirst


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Mich,

I was private at HH and didn't have a mock ET.  It wasn't even discussed or mentioned.  In fact it wasn't till reading on here that I knew such a thing existed. 
Good luck to you and Kirst for your forth coming cycles  Lou x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Lou,

Is everyone looking forward to the weekend? Is anyone else a teacher and gettin a bit fed up - should i say that - well my holidays started earlier than everyone else - i ended up with an extra week after being on camp for a week and half the kids comin down with flu-like symptoms, i was ok but told to take a week off
xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say great news JLC!

Hi to Bea, Kirst and Mich, it's lovely to have some new names on here.  Mich wow you really don't like hospitals do you?!  I did have a mock ET when I had my first co-ordination appt. It only takes a few minutes.  But that was 4 years ago and I think it's all changed since then.  I also had to have a quick chat with the counsellor and I'm not sure that they do that anymore either?

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Scooter


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Mich and Kirst.

Good luck to both of you we had our first ICSI in June and it was absolutely fine.  EC was done for me under sedation and to be honest I don't think you would need Mich.  I'm terrified of GA, irrational fear of not waking up, and after walking into the theatre the next thing I remember is them bring mew a cup of tea in the ward.  Kirst I'm NHS and never had a mock ET but I suspect if something was picked up with your trans-vag then they might organise it then but I don't know.

Hope everyone is well and congratualtion JLC on your news I'll keep tmy fingers crossed everything goes smoothly.

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Mich  ,

I had a mock ET after my coordination appointment , it was an NHS cycle ( a while ago   ) you can book it another day, I guess it depends of your cycle also. Maybe they stopped doing them?   , it used to be systematically done for new patients ( or maybe just the ones who never had treatments).

Maybe call them if they have not booked one.

I don't think they do GA at EC ( unless they are obliged to for medical reasons? ) , but you can ask a strong dose of sedation so that you fall asleep, believe me it is nicer than a GA.

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,
Push what is trans -vag?
I really seem to know absolutely nothing at all
Perhaps ignorance is bliss
xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Kirst,

Trans vag is a trans vaginal scan or the internal scan of your uterus and ovaries.  Don't be afraid to ask questions we wer all new to this once, however sometimes ignorence is the best way.  I didn't find this site till my second cycle otherwise i'm sure I would have asked about everything

lou x


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi again,

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, you really are very supportive and helpful! 

I feel a lot less anxious about the thought of going through EC now, even though I'm still a way off, and must admit am a bit stressy about hospitals too! So long as they dont try knock me out i'm sure i'll be fine.

Having said that not sure these injections are going to be a bundle of laughs!!

Can I also ask, has anyone here tried Acupunture along side tx??

Good luck and best wishes to all

Bea xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey i am dreading the injections i am not to bad at injections as long as i don't see the needles so am really hoping to be out cold for et
how can i make sure this happens? i am on nhs not private!!
not sure if that makes a differnce though?
ec is getting closer at least a week if not longer since we got our letter lol although have had somethin else to think about since my beer buddy is now going to oz tomoz!!! --- will really miss him!!! and he's away for a month although has offfered to pick me up after ec which is a bonus as dh does not drive
and not sure how else we would do it - live a bit far aaway for a taxi - lol

xx


----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All
Thanks for the very warm welcome. It's such a relief to be able to talk about all of this. I haven't told many friends as I don't want to face any questions along the way, and I think poor DP is getting tired of my obsessional talking. It seems that fertility treatment is so common, but nobody ever talks about it. This is the perfect way to vent your anxieties and provide support to each other.
Looks like HH don't do the mock ET anymore, unless there's a reason, but I will check when I speak to them again.
Thanks for the reassurance around EC. I am hoping for a GA since I had such a good experience from the last one (I woke up holding the anaethatists hand and declaring my undying love for him!!! What happy drugs they gave me!!  ).
Good luck ladies. I look forward to sharing our experiences.
Mich xxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good afternoon hope you are all well I had ET today  so now on the    Test 1st Sep.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck lisa xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Good luck Lisa, thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lots of       Lisa for the 2ww  

Future Mummy


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck Lisa...


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

good luck lisahere's hoping many of us are going to get a bfp!


----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

All the very, very bestest luck Lisa  

xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

good luck lisa, hoping their sticky.   

lou xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa 

Fingers crossed that you get your BFP.

Pushoz


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just to update you all...

had our follow up appt 2day and have 2 wait 2 af's before we start icsi again they want to keep drugs and dosage the same as last cycle and believe it was just down to bad luck...

although my partners sperm count has gone from a previous 3 mil to 34 mil!! is that even possible!! lol but great news!!

also the test they did on my partner from his sample was to see how many of his sperm swim upwards 2 reach the top and only 2 made it as he did have 85% abnormal sperm but now told its 50% does anyone know how to improve the swim/ strength of the sperm, he is already on vitamins, good diet exercise no smoking or alcohol, plenty of water and no hot baths anymore we can do! oh and hes also on chinese medicine! xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Hammersmith Board,

I have just been referred for IVF at IVF Hammersmith and have my first appointment on the 2nd September.  I'd be really grateful for any advice you could give me about what to expect at the first appointment - and (assuming our pre-appointment scans are OK) how quickly we are likely to move to our first treatment?

I am very excited but a little in the dark!

Thank you all in advance - and good luck!

BlancheRabbit


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi BlancheRabbit,

Glad you got your referral through. I think it can vary, but I would say don't be too worried if things seem a little slow at first. I was referred at the beginning of April, had the blood tests etc.. and then had to wait til June for the Co-ordination meeting and didn't actually get started on the Buserelin injections until 22nd July (partly cos of my natural cycle). Took longer than expected to D/R so am only now on day 5 (on your little timetable at the back of your protocol). I was disappointed at the start, that everything seemed to take so long, but once you get going time flies by. Take one day at a time, see the wait as time for you to prepare your body - so you can say 'i did my best' whatever the outcome.

Helen


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Bea,

just a quickie in reply to your 'acupuncture' question? I've had 4 sessions now with my 1st IVF. Not at the hospital (cos very pricey) but with a lovely lady who lives near me. She's affiliated with  Zita West (check her website) so I knew she would have experience of IVF patients. I can't say I particularly enjoy the acupuncture treatment. It's not painful, just a little uncomfortable. The needles are very fine and I only feel them in my hands and feet. Funnily enough I never feel the ones in my tum, even though it's swollen and bruised from the buserelin injections. Some people find the acupuncture helps them to relax, I've not found that, but will carry on through key times in treatment simply because 'some' medical research suggests it can improve ivf success rates. You can always have an initial treatment to see if you like it. But I would advise you look around before commiting to the hospital programme.

Helen


----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi BlancheRabbit
Welcome to the Hammersmith gang! I had my first appt at HH in mid-June, coordination appt in July and start the drugs end of August (had to wait an extra month because of where I was in my cycle). I'm NHS and have been delighted that there has been hardly any wait at all. Although once we reach this  point, every day feels like an eternity!!
Good luck.
Mich xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Mich, you have been very speedy!!

Would you suggest getting a prepayment certificate to cover the prescription charges? I have no idea what they are likely to be or how many there are so thought it might be worth looking into?


Kirsty


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi kirsty,

Hope you don't mind me answering your post. The prescription charges are the same as normal NHS prescriptions. Think I paid about £14 for the first lot of buserelin, then the same again when I got the Gonal-F. The costly bits are the sperm freezing (about £275) and embryo freezing (over £500) as they are not covered on the NHS ivf cycle. You may not need either of these but it's worth considering. 

Helen


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone hope all is well?

Helen, thanks for that info on acupuncture, I havent really decided if i'm gonna go that way yet but its good to hear other peoples point of view so thanks I appreciate that.

I didnt realise that we had to pay for embryo freezing on nhs! Must have overlooked that!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun, have a great weekend!!

   for all

xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, 

Does it maybe depend on your PCT what they fund? I know that my dh sperm is already frozen and we haven't paid anything at all?

Kirsty

PS Lets hope the Sun keeps shining!


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

I am having treatment at HH and am supposed to start Gonal f with monitoring on CD2. af arrived yesterday and I don't have my injections yet. Is the clinic closed in the weekend for NHS patients? I am supposed to have my first injection on CD2 but Monday will be CD3. Does anyone know a number I could ring to ask? I am not having ivf unless this cycle doesn't work.

Thanks and good luck x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi JPS - I've pm'd you but in case you check this thread first, if you have time this morning I'd go in before they close at 10am. There is a patient helpline number and the clinic reception numbers on this page:

http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/contactus.htm

xoxo


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JPS - hqve you not had your co-ord meeting  where they give you prescription? Go in this morning and get it

Bea - NHS cycles do cover embryo freezing


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

JPS, if you go in this morning , somebody will help you, aren't they opened after 10am? I thought there was a doc on call and also some scans were done after 10 am ? you can also call the emergency tel number and ask to talk to the doc on call?

worse come to worse, I remember when I was at HH I used to start stimming on day 3 of my period.
So it should be fine?

But you should have been given all your prescription by now. Also the pharmacy is not opened at HH on Sat is it? so the doc might be able to give you drugs for one day but you will need to get the rest of it on Monday. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

The pharmacy is open to 1pm on saturdays. I think the clinic is open til 12pm. 

Hows you FM? Any more plans. Have you had your follow up yet?


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Marvellous Mini,

Quick question as you seem very informed. (So glad to have someone to get advice from). My PCT is Hillingdon, I've been told embryo freezing nor FET will be covered by NHS. In an earlier post to Bea you said embryo freezing is covered on NHS. Can I ask who your PCT is? Is it worth appealing if one PCT trust doesn't cover it and another does? Seems so unfair when all the treatment is carried out at Hammersmith and different London Boroughs cover different things eh?

Helen


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Marvellous Mini, Future Mummy and kd74 you have been a huge help. Dealing with Mrs Vivienne Hall has been an absolute nightmare for me. She told me after our consultation "Just ring on CD1 and they will give you the medicine/instructions for using" and that was it.... no more information so I was really confused. AF came on CD 16 so earlier than expected and I had nothing to use.

Hope you don't mind Kd, I have pasted my pm to you below:
I went to the hospital to get the Gonal f jabs/instructions for how to use them. and the nurse who was actually Mrs Carby - bonus looked at my follicle tracking forms from clomid and the new empty Gonal F one and said " So what is happening?" (I think they don't routinely see patients other than ivf on Saturdays) I said that I had had 2 round of clomid and was now going to try gonal f and that af had arrived so I needed the injections and to be shown how to use them. She said that I should have been booked in for an info session and given a booking form when Mrs Hall made this tx plan.  

I said that I feel so frustrated that I feel like I'm being mucked around and that Mrs H left me in limbo on Friday with no info (She obviously has no idea herself). She then asked what pct/council I am under for funding and then said that my council (Hounslow) doesn't even fund Gonal F!!!! I said I would just pay and she said that would be moving to private and they can't just swop over..So this cycle is wasted.        

But on a brighter note, Mrs Carby seemed very onto it and said that I can have an appointment with her in 11 days so she can look at my notes properly and 'sort me out'. Yay, so glad she is taking over my case. She said we may very well move straight to ivf....scary. She said that would take 3 months to get the application through/process started...not quite sure which one.    

So af is here and I feel like it may never happen. Feel fat and ugly so going on my exercise bike to try raise my endorphins!!!!!!!

I feel happy that I am seeing someone who seems to know what she is talking about and it's not too far away.....

Hope you are all ok.... this is so difficult at times.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JPS - Glad you got it sorted, but who is viv Hall?? Never heard of her!! Anna Carby is lovely and knows what she is doing! She wanted to re-test me when i got my BFP and when i went back to get it done the nurse nearly didn't do it unitl i mentioned anna carbys name!!   

Helen - I am with west Herts PCT, I am east of england, which includes east anglia, essex and herts who from this april are funding 3 fresh cycles and 3 frozen.   (they would only fund 1 fresh before so this is ace!) It might be worth you writing to your PCT. 

A girl on another thread from scotland wrote to hers and got NHS funding. shes 40 and never had any funding and got it agreed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I'm confused.

I'm in Wes Herts too and was told there wasn't a chance of freezing either...and that was earlier this year in June.

Hmm, strange

Bozzy


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Marvellous Mini, Dr Hall is one of the fert specialists at HH rather than a consultant (Same as Dr Anna Carby, Dr Emil Barsoum Derias etc). She has long blonde hair. I think she is new in the fertility clinic at Queen Charlotte's as she doesn't know what she's talking about in regards to funding/forms/hospital protocol etc... Glad you can recommend Dr Carby   Hope you get a sticky bfp soon x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm on day 11 of my two week wait and its not looking good. Last night I had a brown discharge which is now a red browny colour, which I only get when I wipe. I am wearing a pad, just in case, but it hasn't been used yet( Sorry, too much info, but am worried). I don't think its an implantaion bleed as its too red, but not as bright as when I had my miscarraiges and ectopics. But I'm preparing myself for the worse when we test on Wednesday. 

So, moving forward. What happens when you unfortunetly get a BFN??I know that I have to let them know the test results, but do Hammersmith contact you for a review appointment and what is the approx waiting time? I'm 38 and am worried that I won't get all my three cycles on the NHS.

Thanks in advance.

Bozzy
xxx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww Bozzy, I am not sure hun but just wanted to give you    and really really hope af stays away sweetie xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy -      DH told me they freeze on NHS, hes probably wrong! But i did think that too. Maybe we are both wrong.   You email the result to them and they send you a review appt through, it takes about 6-8 weeks. we went private for ours to see our usual con. Then you wait for 3 AFs to start again (start on 3rd af) with NHS you can go through straight away. Your con will send a form to the booking manaager (karen nobbs) and then you can book your next cycle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks..

I haven't stopped crying today. 

Bleeding is still happening, its been 24 hours now. Is red, but not getting any heavier nor do I have cramps..but I think the test on Weds will confirm a bfn.

Bozzy


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bozzy,

So sorry for you,   hoping you're not having a AF and that its an implantation bleed after all.   
Fingers and toes crossed for you.   

Helen


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls 

Hope evreyone is well.  Sorry to hear about the bleeding Bozzy there's not a lot I can say.

Can I add my bit about the freezing not freezing on NHS because I think I managed to put the cat amongst the pigeons when I had my treatment with an email I sent to Karen Nobbs.  Anyway as of 6th April 2009 EofE PCT will pay for freezing provided you met the criteria for SET and agree to it.  However if you then get a negative your next Tx will then automatically be a FERC.  Also a word of warning about the number of cycles, I believe having read the consultation document that you get upto 6 ETs which includes a maximum of 3 IVF cycles.  My understanding is if you get a lot of embies you may have an IVF cycle and then 2 FERCs and then repeat the same process, does this make sense?  If anyone wants to read the document I think I've got a link saved on my computer somewhere if you shout I'll dig it out.

I did think, after we'd had our embies frozen, what the situation would be if we had insisted on paying for freezing ourselves.  I know this sounds made but I'd love to get pregnant and know that I still had some in the freezer and obviously with going straight to FERC that will use them up.

With regard to the question about prescription charges it's £7.30(??not sure on the pence bit) per item so when I had my last cycles it was £7+ for the Burselin, £7+ for the Gonal F, £7+ for the antibiotics and £7+ for the bum bullets.  Didn't think of getting a pre-payment certificate but I don't know if it would work out any cheaper.

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bozzy big big   I do remember of 2 ladies on here (as in the hh thread) who bled likening to AF before their bfps and subsequent little one so   this is the case for you too


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Pushoz,

Excuse my ignorance, what does FERC mean?

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Frozen cycle!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Mini,

Still learning all the jargon. Friends and family think i'm mad when i drop it into the conversations, they have no idea what i'm going on about. 

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi ladies
Bozzy- sending you lots of      .
Kirst- the others have answered your question about the drugs- you only pay the prescription charge (unless you are exempt from paying these normally).
I am with Camden PCT and have been told that we need to pay for freezing ourselves. We only get 2 NHS cycles. Its amazing how much the PCTs can differ. 
I only have 4 days to go until I start the Buserelin. Can't wait!!!
xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Helen - we are also with Hillingdon pct and you def do heave to pay for freezing! We paid £500ish in March for it and their policy hasn't changed. With pct's that offer additional cycles I think they may pay for freezing but as Hillingdon only offer 1 they don't. We have just appealed to the 'extrodinary circumstances' committee at Hillingdon for additional cycles and they sent through their policy to us which hasn't changed since Jan 07.

Hope that helps!
Catherine


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Catherine,

Thanks for reply. Glad to find someone elses PCT is Hillingdon as well. There is such discrepancy in what the different PCT's offer. Only 1 NHS cycle offered and no freezing. Do they think were all loaded on this side of London? Makes my blood boil!!! (but that might just be the hormones.  Apart from my miscarriage and infertility tests I've never spent a day in hospital, never go to the doctors, don't take long term medication and make no demands on the NHS. I'm a hard working tax payer - I've more than paid my dues. My dad was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer last year and he's refused chemotherapy and any further investigations or treatment - saving the bloody NHS £1000's. Makes me so bloody angry that they can only squeeze out one bloody cycle!!! How dare they. 

Right   that's my rant over and done with. Off to do a Zita West meditation CD, I need it!!

Sorry ladies - it's a bad day (only Day 8 of stimming-no biggy).

Helen


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Helen, glad you have got it all off your chest lol
Where did you get the CD? I was thinking it might be a worthwhile investment? Bad news about your PCT, I think it has something to do with the local health authority to as although i am in south and east herts - i think our funding is decided to east of england authority?

xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all hope all is well!

Helen I can see why your so frustrated! This seems so very unfair when you look at it from other peoples perspectives and situations like yours!

I'm with East & North Herts pct, up until May 09 they too only offered 1 cycle of Ivf, which isnt a lot when you consider Dh and I have no children at all and can not conceive naturally. We have never needed to go to the Dr/Hospital we are clearly not a drain on the NHS... And no, we too do not have a money tree sitting in the back yard..

I dont really know how the pct set thier criteria but hope your pct have a review soon and follow in the footsteps of ours.  

Actually I have a question to ask if you dont all mind? I already asked this on another threat but am quite keen to get a few replys so I can go with the majority verdict...

Which method of self injecting is best?? Is it a quick sharp jab, slow but sure, pinch the skin first or does anyone have another less painfull way?? First down reg injection next week, nurses showed me what to do but not how's best to inject ... or maybe i'm thinking way to much into this 

May the sun continue to shine upon us  

Bxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,

Ta for supportive post (some days you just have to have a rant). If you put Zita West or The Bridge Centre into a search engine you'll be directed to her website. The meditation CD is very good (for relaxing and staying calm - I need it every day!) and it gives you acupressure points to focus on (my acupuncturist recommends it too). 

Bea,

I know how you feel about the injections - I used to have a real fear of needles! Even now there are times when I have to swing the syringe up and down half a dozen times before I finally get the courage to inject myself. As some of the other ladies have said, pinching a layer of flab (thank God for that spare tyre round my waist!!) and driving the syringe in quite quickly helps (90 degree angle - don't do it like a blood test). Press the plunger slowly - don't rush, and keep a hold on the flab throughout. I did try injecting in my thighs in the early days but found it painful. The tummy area doesn't hurt for me. You will get used to it, and at least you'll overcome any fear you have of needles. Good luck.

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Bozzy - thinking of you 

Bea - try not to think about it too much! I'm with Helen, I find tummy is the least painful place to inject as I always get a nasty injection site reaction on my thigh.  Grab as much wobbly tummy as you can and just push the needle in with 1 quick movment, don't hesitate when you touch the skin.  If you are really worried you could use some Emla cream (local anaesthetic) on the area 1st.  For my 1st few cycles I always cried for about 10 mins before I did the 1st injection but it soon becomes second nature to inject yourself (I gave injections daily for 15 years at work but to animals!)  Good luck!

Scooter


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, 

Helen & Scooter.... Thanks for he tips!..   I think its a conclusive pinch in the tummy. Thanks for that I will let you know how it goes. Dh is sooooo desperate to jab me in the Bum...LOL... no chance!!  

Thanks again
Bxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Bea

My DH would only jab me in my bum because he said at least that way he couldn't see me flinch.  I did however find my stomach a lot easier and I totally agree with Scooter that one swift movement is so much better.  I did get told by someone that if you double jab you can actually blunt the needle and it can then be more painful.  DOn't know if it's true but I do know DH really struggled one day when he tried my stomach and then had to go to my bum.

Good luck with it

Pushoz


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks pushoz... I know i'm gonna need the luck for sure. 9 Days left til D/R starts  

Hope all is having a good day!!

Bxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes double jabbing will blunt the needle, also if you put the needle into the bottle more than once to draw up the medication  then the needle gets really blunt!  I've had a few needles where they aren't sharp enough or have had a small defect (not very smooth) and you can tell as soon as you try to insert them.

Bea - 9 days to go - exciting!


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes Scooter .....exciting but also very scarey for a first timer!!

Thankyou both for the tip about double jabbing, to be honest that never would have occured to me, so i'm glad you mentioned it.

xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all well! Just had fun doing the quiz in the chat room. I was rubbish but it was great fun. Had my Day 9 scan today, and pleased to have 11 goodlooking follicles. Dishy Dr Theo said i would probably be ready for EC on Thursday, but then they rang to say it'll be Friday. Still earlier than I thought, won't need the Day 12 scan, and I can stop injecting earlier than I thought, yippee!

DH also had to do his frozen sperm today, took 2 hours, bless him. Said he could hear drilling coming from the room next to him in the andrology dept, which quite put him off. Had a good count and 50% motile, so at least the pressures off a bit if he can't do the buiz on EC day. 

We went for a meal to celebrate! 

Helen


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all,

Well bad news I'm afraid. 

Did my test today and its a negative. I'm devastated, it was all going so well until last Saturday when I started bleeding.  

So,I've got to wait for my review appointment and go from there.

Bozzy 
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bozzy, I am very sorry to hear about your BFN     It is so hard    

Helen, that was a quick and good stimming !   lots of      for EC on Friday 

Bea, lower tummy and higher thighs is the best place to inject ( apart from intramuscular that are in the bottom) . I think  that injecting stimms or D'R in bottom would not be as effective in terms of results? whenever I have asked about injecting to nurses or done it in front of them when scan and injecting coincided they always said , not too low if injecting thighs  and to do it on the lower side of belly button( left or right) or just under. I don't think the bottom is an option when injecting with the small needles.
Personnally I prefer upper thighs to tummy, I find it less painful, but most women inject in lower tummy  
Lots of      to you 

Hello to all, going on hols ( I need some sun    ), talk again soon  

Future Mummy


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi girls

just a quickie

sorry bozzy   take care of yourself!


does anyone know a vitamin for DH that provides all the vitamins needed in 1 as he has low sperm count and mobility, e.g i take pregnacae which contains all the vitamins i need in the one capsule!? help! x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Bozzy, so sorry hun  

Laura, You can get a pack of Santogen his and her prenatels (But you have to buy both together). Also Zita West Vitamen http://www.zitawest.com/product_details.php?section=6&id=28


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura, 

Maca is, I think,  the best supplement for men to improve sperm count and mobility and quality . DH had a normal range sperm analysis , with good motility, now it is excellent count and motility  
It is a plant from Peru, nicknamed " peruvian Ginseng" and helps also with vitality if tired. The rio range ( rio amazon) does it  ( but not the only one). about £15 for a month supply.

Future Mummy


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bozzy,

So sorry to hear your news. Have a good   and get some pampering over the next few days, weeks, months. You deserve it after what you've been through.  

Helen xxx


----------



## mich1978 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dear Bozzy
Just wanted to send you lots of hugs. I'm so sorry. As Helen said, you pamper yourself as much as possible.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Bozzy sorry to hear the bad news,  Take your time and deal with it how you need to deal with it (I got sick of people telling me how I should be feeling)

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((hug)) bozzy xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - so sorry hun. Take your time and be god to yourself.      

FM - Hows you hun. Where are you going on your hols?


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Bozzy.... sorry to hear your bad news  

FM... thanks for your feedback on the injection issue's its always good to hear other peoples experiences and points of view.. much appreciated

Hope everyone else ok!!

xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

((hugs)) Bozzy

I have started down-regulating again today. I can't believe it's my second go again already. We're trying to buy a house as well at the moment (and it's not going well, due to crap solicitors on the other side) so is all quite stressful. Saying that, I find injecting in my lower tum is the least painful place for me 

First time I did IVF I asked a nurse at my GPs if she could help with the first injection, as I was a bit nervous and it had been about 2 months since my co-ordination. She was absolutely fab and gave me lots of spare needles - she told me to use one to draw the liquid up and then another to inject, which meant there was very little pain at all. However, I don't have spares this time, so will be doing it the normal way


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for that! will pop down GP and prob ask the same ! I was thinking of asking for like a local gel type thing from gp to numb the area? has anyone else tried that?


Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to positive vibes!!

xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Bozzy - so sorry to hear your news.  Lots of big  , its so hard.  take your time and spoil yourselves

lou xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Bozzy - so sorry, look after yourself

Scooter


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie to let you know I had my EC today at Hammersmith. All went well. Had 11 eggs, so fingers crossed they get 'jiggy' tonight with DH's sperm! 

Feeling very tired, but not in any pain. Infact whole procedure was relatively pain-free (I've had worse periods than this!).  Was awake for some of the EC and loved seeing the embryologist passing the testtubes through the little serving hatch to the ladies. Felt quite elated.

 we get good news tomorrow, and a good batch of embryo's.

Helen


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi there, does anyone know what Hounslow PCT offers you in terms of ivf attempts? Also what are the hospital choices? What is the difference between a fresh and a full cycle?

Tx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey helen all the best for tomorrow well today now

although i am now even more worried than ever before -  you were awake during ??  

i do not want to even be aware !!!!!!

let us know how themlil embies grow!!


kirst

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Helen       hope that there's been some action in the labs       good luck for the call


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JPSCoey sorry I don't know what Hounslow offer but I found the best source of info was the internet.  I just googled IVF, PCT and Watford and the first listing was for my PCT.  Hope that this helps.

Helen

Hope you had good news today.  Totally agree about EC being easy I found ET a complete nightmare though.

Hope everyone else is well.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - 

Kirst - don't worry just tell them that you want to be asleep. They will do as you say. I always tell them i wnat to be knocked out and they loive me cos i'm so easy and love the sedation!!    They put the drugs in to suit you. at first i didn;t want to be asleep and it hurt cos i needed a catheter as my bladder wasn't empty enogh and that bl00dy hurt!! So she put more drugs in and that was it.....gone!! and since then i have asked for loads!!!!!!!!   They can give you enough so you are not in pain but awake. I would like that but i wouldn't risk being in pain. I might try it next time as i would like to see the eggies, but then again if iI don't get many eggies i might start arguing with them to try to look for more eggs so maybe its not a good idea!!!!   

JPS - a fresh cycle is the same a full cycle isn't it??!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the supportive posts. Got the phone call bout an hour ago. 6 of the 11 eggs have fertilised (not great but not bad either!). Won't know the quality until we go in for the  ET on Monday.

Bit tender today - feel like i've been punched in the stomach, but nothing major. 

Going to have a restful weekend on the sofa. Keep the     coming and I'm sending it back out to you all.   

Helen


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent news Helen

fingers all crossed

  
  

xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Kirst,

Don't be worrying about the sedation during the EC - I was like you (wanted to be totally out of it!) but had a lovely high from the sedation and didn't feel any pain at all. It was great being awake for some of it. It really isn't anything to worry about. The only thing I would say is don't try to go to work the next day, as now a bit tender.  

Helen xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Helen - 6 is a great number       good luck for ET


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well, just wanted to stop off and say good luck to you Helen hope you get great embies!!

sending lots of             

I'm kinda looking forward to EC now sounds like fun... definately want to be awake!!

Love to all xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Mini, I am not sure about fresh and full... Just because i was reading this link with the number of attempts each pct gives under nhs and some councils fund fresh, others full cycles? http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/article1402398.ece

Pushoz, tx will try googling again. For some reason Hounslow doesn't seem to come up as easy. I was just wondering if it is worth swapping pcts to change hospitals if there were one with a better success rate.

Helen, good luck hun xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Helen,

Good luck for monday sending lots of   for some good embies for you both x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

JPS - Fresh and full cycles are the same thing, just different wording. I doin't know why they have used the different wording on that report but its the same thing.  FET is cheaper but some don't fund these.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JPS Just had a chat with DH and he said that Hounslow is Middlesex, I'm useless with counties, so try googling middlesex PCT.  Unfortuantley the only way to change your PCT is to move as it's dependant on your physical location as opposed to the hospital.  If you need any help a friend of mine lives in Ickenham so is in the same PCT so I will pick her brains for you on the different rules.

Mini thanks for clarifying Fresh and full as I had previously been led to believe that fresh was upto ET whereas full including FET from the previous cycle so you have sorted things out for me.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

jps - have a look at this link might have changed though as a year ago now

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A1f4cftgkJpKNrIAFQVLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBybWdtbzZ2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNARjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkAw--/SIG=142qna1uo/EXP=1251729888/**http%3a//www.ealingpct.nhs.uk/Library/Board_Papers/FEBRUARY2008/Ealing%2520PCT%2520IVF%2520Policy%2520120208.doc

kirsty


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

jps

here is another one showing all pcts in the country

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2009/aug/06/fertility-problems-nhs

kirsty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - maybe you're right about the fresh/full thing!   I didn't think of it as that. Thinking about it now it sounds more like that!! 

they should just say what they mean!!


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

kirst73 said:


> hi
> 
> jps - have a look at this link might have changed though as a year ago now
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

jps

no worries the first link only showed towards the very end what selected boroughs offered in relation to ealing then i found the second one

xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Tx Kirst, I actually can't see anything in relation to ivf on the first link, strange. Maybe because I am on a mac? So annoying, I like to look at everything! I am not sure but thanks anyway xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - good luck for tomorrow  

Scooter


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Scooter.

Bit nervous bout ET tomorrow, just   that the 6 embies are decent enough in quality, and that we might get two good ones for transfer and perhaps another two for freezing. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to all those ladies having EC or ET this week.     Hammersmith gets a record number of BFP's this year!   

Helen xxx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Helen, will be thinking of you tomorrow xx Go Hammersmith!


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Helen just wanted to wish you all the best for ET!...    that they are good and strong..

All the best


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck Helen

Thinking of you

xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Quick update. All went well with the ET. Again, not painful at all. Even the monkey-wrench (speculum) wasn't that bad (its the gadget I hate with smear tests). Had 3 'good' embryos, 2 'average' and 1 poor. 2 now on board and 2 deemed suitable for freezing, so it was as I hoped. Was surprised how emotional I was, particularly when they gave me the scan picture of them. Keep trying to remind myself its a bundle of 9 cells and 7 cells, but my heart is saying 'thats my babies'. Had a good cry, but now feeling relaxed and calm.

Thanks for all the supportive posts. Am hoping it all goes well for all you ladies too. Just the 2ww now - the easy bit (NOT!).

Helen xxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - that's great news, well done. They aren't just a bundle of cells, they are your precious embryos! 

Scooter


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Helen that is superb news! Glad to hear it wasn't too uncomfortable as well.

  

Kirsty

xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Great news Helen,   for you xxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone have the email address that you need to send your results to?


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Email address on the back of the pregnancy test letter is [email protected]. Hope that's the right one for you. 

Helen xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Lisa - how are you?

Scooter


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,

Thank you I found the letter after going mad looking for it...

I got a BF      

But I still have not had a bleed so I'm just    at the moment

Has this happend to anyone??


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

So Sorry you got a BFN lisa  ....I'm hoping the test was wrong    .... i'm     for you

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa So sorry to hear about your BFN fingers crossed the test was wrong I have heard a few people who have had a negative with the HH test but then got a BFP with an alternative test.

Does anyone mind me asking about success rates at HH.  Everyone I've heard that has got pregnant at Hammersmith has had DET, does anyone know who has got pregnant at HH with SET?

Pushoz


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Pushoz, I was a SET this time round. 4 eggs collected but only 1 fertilised so no choice in the matter. When I did my cycle 6 months ago word of mouth was the success rate was better than the published stats, people were saying 50% at the time. Though judging from the rotton luck on here recently its hard to believe thats the case now.

Lisa, sorry you had such a sad start to the day. Was that your official HH test? Any sign of AF? 

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Lisa - sorry to hear your news, have you tried a different test?  Fingers crossed for you

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Lisa -       sorry hun


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Just to let you all know that I had my consultation with Anna Carby today, she was excellent and so thorough. I am booked in for our 1 ivf attempt under Hounslow probably in November. She said that at the moment if I make good embies the success rates for under 30's in in the region of 50-55% She said the current rates are very different to on the HFEA website, why is this? I know you were wondering too Pushoz?

Lisa, really sorry but it's not over yet. I think first response are the best


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning all,  hope your ok?

Ladies .... I'm bursting with excitment so I just have to tell you... 

I started my first ever D/R injection this morning... and I dont even like needles! .... Am so proud of my self and yes if that makes me a sad person then i'm ok with it... I dont know why I was worried, it was a walk in the park!!

Anyhow I'm officially on the road, lets just hope things go to plan eh!

I've decided to try Acupunture as well, I have my first session this afternoon, i'm looking forward to it and hope to feel some positive effects... Anyone else had Acupunture with TX? I'm interested to hear how you got on and what you thought of it etc?

Hope everyone has a great day          

Love to all 

Bea xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Bea, I will be following in your footsteps in a November. I see in your sig it says d/r 3rd September tx October. Is that how long it takes to d/r until ec? How much is the acupuncture? Is it at HH too? Best of luck


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone under Hounslow PCT know that if the 1 fresh cycle they fund includes any FET if the first cycle doesn't produce enough eggs? Also do you have to pay to freeze excess eggs under Hounslow? Thanks xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi JC... Thanks

Yes pretty much, I'm on the 21day long protocol so I have to take D/R's by injection once a day for 14 days then I have a scan (query suppressed) booked in for 17th Sept and if all ok they will instruct me to start FSH injections as well for approx 9-12 days depending on how i'm responding to drugs, during which time I will have more bloods and a couple of scans to see how follies are developing, then if given the go ahead a final injection to mature the eggs and EC to take place approx 36hrs later. So approx 4 weeks in total

Now this is my first time and above info is what i've gathered from nurses and from the protocol info pack, so to the more experienced people please correct me if i'm wrong.

I dont live in london so it will work better for me to have Acupuncture nearer to home and it will be a little cheaper as not in london ... to be honest its still quite expensive but I want to give myself the best chance.. the initial consultation is a whopping £65 for about an hour ish... each session after that is £45 for 45 mins. 

The Acupunturist said she would have prefered to see me for a few weeks before the drugs had started just to get a better idea of where i'm at emotionally, physically etc. However that cant happen now so she will work with what she's got from here... To be honest as strange as it sounds, i'm not doing this just for treatment, life is very stressful in my shoes at the moment and i've heard if nothing else Acupunture could really help with relaxation and circulation.

Well i'm starting to ramble on sorry if ive bored you .. Hope the above helps and really hope you get on well with your TX  

Bea xx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Bea, that's really helpful. Are the scans/blood tests before 930am? ie so I could arrange before work? Apart from that I will need ec and et days off and any extra recovery days? (Are there any other things during the day I will need to arrange time off for?) I wish you well.

Thanks anyone who can help!

xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

No worries,

Yeah the HH do all the TX bloods in the morning between 0730 - 0930 or so i'm led to believe by my info pack! The scans though I'm not sure on....All I can say is that my 1st scan is 0840 they only gave me time slots on this particular day as 7-8 or 8-9 so maybe it's the same. Have you had your info through yet??

And yes you definately need EC day and the day after off, they dont like you to take public transport home and insist you get collected, and suggest that the day after someone remains with you all day.. if you can get a couple of extra days off after then maybe you should, I suppose this is down to you really and how you feel at the time perhaps.

With ET, I'm sure its just that 1 day, but I know I'm going to try and do as little as possible for a good few days after just so embies can settle in, providing I get that far of course. Dont want to sound too positive or negative just in case.

Cant really think of anything else ..... if you do have more questions dont be afraid to ask theres always someone around that should be able to help i'm sure 

All the best JC


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Bea-Bea said:


> No worries,
> 
> Yeah the HH do all the TX bloods in the morning between 0730 - 0930 or so i'm led to believe by my info pack! The scans though I'm not sure on....All I can say is that my 1st scan is 0840 they only gave me time slots on this particular day as 7-8 or 8-9 so maybe it's the same. Have you had your info through yet??
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. My consultant said I will be starting in November. What part does that mean I will be starting? The down-reg or the stim or does it mean ec and et will be in November? I haven't had the info in yet as Anna Carby just filled the forms in yesterday and she said they will arrive in the post.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

JPS glad things went well with your appointment today.  I've had my co-ordination meeting today for October/November TX so I would suspect that you will probably start D/R in November and TX in Decmber but I'm no expert.  Blood tests are done on a first come first served basis and scans you book in between 7am and 9/9.30am.  Be aware when we went for our blood test there was about 15 of us queueing when they opened the door at 7am.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey girls, sorry not been on for the last couple of days - had to go back to work - yuk!

B - Well done I am proud! Make sme feel a whole lot easier hearing it!

Pushoz - thanks for that tip about early morning and long queues, I will need to get there ultra early as i need to get back to work.

JC - welcome you'll find everyone here is really helpful and friendly as well

Hope you all have a good weekend

Kirst


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

pushoz said:


> JPS glad things went well with your appointment today. I've had my co-ordination meeting today for October/November TX so I would suspect that you will probably start D/R in November and TX in Decmber but I'm no expert. Blood tests are done on a first come first served basis and scans you book in between 7am and 9/9.30am. Be aware when we went for our blood test there was about 15 of us queueing when they opened the door at 7am.


Pushoz, Thanks hun, not long for you now. Really  it works for you. How long did it take you to get your bloods done if there were 15 of you waiting?

Kirst, tx sweetie.

*Anyone who can help please:* 
1. Do you always have the blood test and scans on the same days? 
2. Would it work to have a scan booked and go for the blood test that morning too? 
3. What time can you go for the blood tests, do they advise to go at the same time when you do? 
4. On average how many blood tests and scans do you need throughout treatment? (ie, 7 days after you start d/r, CD2, CD7....)


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well?

JPS- not sure which protocol you're on. I'm on the 21 day one. Was lucky that I only had one bloodtest on the 5th day of stimming, and yes as Pushoz mentioned there was a very long queue at 7 a.m. but I was about 10th in line and was out by 7.30 a.m. Had a scan two weeks after I started D/R, where they decided to keep me D/R for another week. 2nd scan the following week and then the last san was on day 9 of stimming. Never made it to the Day 12 san beccause they decided I was ready for the E/C on that day. I never had to do a blood test and scan on the same day, but your protocol might be different. Don't worry too much, stay relaxed. I found it useful pinning the Flow chart (with 21 day protocol) up on the fridge and then I could see what I was doing everyday. We had counselling as well, and so the last couple of weeks I did feel like I was travelling down to Hammersmith every other day. Now I'm on the 2ww and quite miss visiting the hospital!   You do get used to it. All the best on your treatment.

Helen xxx


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

helen6887 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> ...


Tx a lot Helen, I think I will be on the long protocol but haven't had the coordination appointment yet so do not know for sure. Is that the same as the 21 day protocol? I have read about the long and short protocol and think it said that if you are younger (I'm 29) and this is my first attempt...??

Thanks so much and I really, really  it works for you this time xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207389.0


----------

